# الصـوم الكبير _ بأقلام " أعضاء منتديات الكنيسة العربية "



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2011)

*





كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
المرة دى الموضوع مختلف
لانــــــــــــــه ...

بأقلام ذهبيـــــــة
بأقلام أولاد ملك الملوك
بأقلام " أعضاء منتديات الكنيسة العربية "


**†* *فكرة الموضوع إن هيكون معانا كل أسبوع تأملات متنوعة
لأعضاء المنتدى ... و كلنا عارفين إن المنتدى فيه أقلام متميزة.

**†** بالإضافة اللى يحب يشارك منكم بتأملاته بإمكانه الأنضمام لفريق العمل..

الموضوع تحت إشراف

+ ماما مونيكــــــــــا

+ تاسونى ميرو أنجل

بنصلى يكون هذا العمل سبب بركة ونمو روحى ليكم.
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*جميييييييييييل جدا استاذي*
*اكيد متابعة*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2011)

جميل يا ابو تربو

الرب يباك مجهودكم


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

جميل يا ابو تربو

انشاء الله متابعة معاكوا


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

روووعه تسلم ايدك

واكيد هكون معاكم ومتابعه

واحلي تقييم


----------



## mero_engel (2 مارس 2011)

*اولا بشكر اخي العزيز ابو تربو علي فكرته الرئعه 
وبتمني انه الموضوع يكون سبب بركه للجميع
وياريت يا جماعه كلنا نشارك 
منتظرين تاملاتكم الجميله 
كل اسبوع هيتم الاتفاق مع احد اعضاء منتدانا الحبيب بانه يشاركنا بتامل جميل من تاملاته 

بس ليا رجاء خاص ياريت يا جماعه اللي حابب انه يشارك معانا في الموضوع بتاملاته يسجل اسمه خلال الفتره عشان نقدر نتراسل علي تاملات كل اسبوع
الرب يبارك في الخدمه وتعب كل واحد *


----------



## عادل نسيم (2 مارس 2011)

*أخي الحبيب أبو تربو 
تحياتي القلبية لشخصكم المبجل وتهنئتي بحلول الصيام الكبير وفكرة الموضوع رائعة 
يبارك الرب يسوع المسيح الفكرة ويعضدها ويعطي بسخاء أفكار تأملات جديدة لكل من يدخل في الموضوع حتي نتعزى جميعاً بكلمات الرب خلال الصيام المبارك 
ترفع جميعاً صلوات من أجل الموضوع والرب يستجيب آمين 
*


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 مارس 2011)

*قَدْ تَنَاهَى اللَّيْلُ وَتَقَارَبَ النَّهَارُ فَلْنَخْلَعْ أَعْمَالَالظُّلْمَةِ وَنَلْبَسْ أَسْلِحَةَ النُّورِ. لِنَسْلُكْ بِلِيَاقَةٍ كَمَافِي النَّهَارِ لاَ بِالْبَطَرِ وَالسُّكْرِ لاَ بِالْمَضَاجِعِ وَالْعَهَرِ لاَبِالْخِصَامِ وَالْحَسَدِ. بَلِ الْبَسُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَوَلاَ تَصْنَعُوا تَدْبِيراً لِلْجَسَدِ لأَجْلِ الشَّهَوَاتِ. رو (13 : 12- 14)*
*فى زمرة الأحداث الحالية والظروف الصعبة الراهنة ومع ضغوط العمل وطول فتراته المتلاحقة والذى بالكاد يكفى دخله لقضاء متطلبات حياة اسرة متوسطة الحال فى زمن ساده الغلاء الفاحش والفساد المنتشر والمنغمس فى كل ثنايا هذا المجتمع .*
*جلست اليوم لأصفى ذهني المرتبك والمشحون بكل هذه التفاصيل ولا سيما أننا فى بداية حدث جلل فى هذه الأيام ألا وهو الصوم الأربعيني المقدس . وفتحت أغلى وأقوى كتاب فى الوجود لارتشف منه ما يبلسم جراحى ويشفى عميق آلامي المتسبب فيها ما سبق ذكره من أحداث متلاحقة اغلبها على قلبى مر - رغم فرحى بحدث الثورة العظيمة - التى أبهجتنى وأكدت وجود الله لكثيرين بعد ان انقطع كل رجاء فى الإصلاح والتنعم بجو يعلو هامته الحرية المسئولة.*
*لقد شعرت فى بداية جلستى اننى محاصر فى غرفة مظلمة لا أرى فيها شيئا أتحسس الأشياء رويدا رويدا الى أن أجد مقعدا يرتاح عليه جسمى المرهق والمنهك من توالى ضغوط عملى المضنى . وظل ذهنى مشحونا ماذا ستقرأ من أين ستبدأ بعد ليل هذا مقداره وهل ستتبدد هذه الظلمة المخيفة – عفوا لا اقصد ظلمة مكاني- بل اقصد ظلمة أفكاري .*
*وكان الفضل فى مرساة القارب الذى يعتليه عقلى فى أن ابدأ بالقراءة فى قراءات الصوم الاربعينى المقدس .. ترجع الى الاحباء هنا بالمنتدى الذين تكرموا ودعوني بالمشاركة بتأملي فى هذا الصرح الذى أرى جذور بناؤه بقلبى .*
*وبدأت أقرأ ويتفجر من بين كلمات الإنجيل – كلمات رغم معرفتى الجيده لها مسبقا- نورا جديدا بهى -كما لو كنت اقرأها لأول مرة- لينير ظلمة مكانى ويملأ قلبى سلاما .. ويعطينى أماناً لا تمنحه متاريس من الأسلحة آو لجان شعبيه او غيرها ..*
*كان منها ما ذكرته قبل ان ابدأ حديثى معكم ... قَدْ تَنَاهَى اللَّيْلُ وَتَقَارَبَ النَّهَارُ نعم صوت حبيبى يهمس بهذا فى اذنى وترتسم على شفتاه ابتسامه تزلزل فىّ كل يأس كل حيرة كل غضب من الفساد ومن الظلم ومن عناء العمل المضنى ..تقارب النهار يا له من تعبير يروى ظمأ نفسي المتعطشه لعمل الله فى حياتى ولكن وجدت لسانى حالى يقول، كيف نجد وندرك انه قد تقارب النهار؟ هل لوجود الثورة أم لوجود وعود وعهود على هذه الشفاه التى كثيرا ما كانت مصدرا لكل عزاء وشفاء .. ولقد وجدت الإجابة على هذا السؤال تظهر جليه واضحة يا احبائى انه ليس لوجود الثورة حيث ان الثورة كانت نتاج طبيعى لوعود سبق الله ووعدها .. تلك الوعود التى لا يستطيع اقوى عقل استيعابها او استنتاج أو التنبؤ بأحداث سوف تحدث أو حدثت .. فمن منا كان متوقعا ماحدث أو كان يجرؤ على التنبؤ به .. احبائى انه عمل الله *
*وسأتلى لكم هذه العهود التى قرأتها ناهيا بها تأملى اليوم وسأترك لعقولكم النيرة وروحكم المستنيرة ترجمة هذه الوعود على مجريات الأمور والأحداث الحالية وعلى ظروف عملك ... والأهم من ذاك وتلك على مستوى حياتك الروحية ان كان يعلو هامتك يأسا أوانقطاع رجائك فى اصلاح واسترجاع ما فقدته من أراضى ومواقع فى حربك الروحية*
*لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَاتَشْرَبُونَ وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُأَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟اُنْظُرُواإِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُإِلَى مَخَازِنَ وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْبِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُأَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعاً وَاحِدَةً؟وَلِمَاذَا تَهْتَمُّونَبِاللِّبَاسِ؟ تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَتَغْزِلُ. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّمَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا. فَإِنْ كَانَ عُشْبُالْحَقْلِ الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَداً فِي التَّنُّورِ يُلْبِسُهُاللَّهُ هَكَذَا أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدّاً يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ يَاقَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْمَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَاالأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَىهَذِهِ كُلِّهَا. لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُوَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّالْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي اليَوْمَ شَرُّهُ. مت 6 : 25 – 34*
*اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. لأَنَّكُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُلَهُ. أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاًيُعْطِيهِ حَجَراً؟وَإِنْ سَأَلَهُ سَمَكَةً يُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً؟فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْعَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِيَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ. مت 7 : 7 – 11*
*فلنصدق ونثق فى وعودك السخية سيدى ولتكن هذه الأيام وقراءاتها سبب بركه لنا وحياه حيه نحياها جميعنا *
*صلوا من اجلى*​


----------



## happy angel (2 مارس 2011)

> * لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُوَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ.
> فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّالْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي اليَوْمَ شَرُّهُ. مت 6 : 25 – 34
> اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. لأَنَّكُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُلَهُ. أَمْ أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاًيُعْطِيهِ حَجَراً؟وَإِنْ سَأَلَهُ سَمَكَةً يُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً؟فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْعَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَبُوكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِيَهَبُ خَيْرَاتٍ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ. مت 7 : 7 – 11*​


*ميرسى ياابنى تامل جميل
ربنا يفرح فلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2011)

> *تقارب النهار يا له من تعبير يروى ظمأ نفسي المتعطشه لعمل الله فى حياتى *


*تأمل روحى راااااااااائع وكلمات معزية
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم*


----------



## vetaa (2 مارس 2011)

*الفكرة جمييييييييييله

وتاملك يا استاذ بهاء جميل فعلا
ياريتنا كلنا نفوووووق شوية
وخصوصا ف الايام البركه دى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*جميييييييييييييل جدا استاذي*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

​


bahaa_06 قال:


> *قَدْ تَنَاهَى اللَّيْلُ وَتَقَارَبَ النَّهَارُ فَلْنَخْلَعْ أَعْمَالَالظُّلْمَةِ وَنَلْبَسْ أَسْلِحَةَ النُّورِ. لِنَسْلُكْ بِلِيَاقَةٍ كَمَافِي النَّهَارِ لاَ بِالْبَطَرِ وَالسُّكْرِ لاَ بِالْمَضَاجِعِ وَالْعَهَرِ لاَبِالْخِصَامِ وَالْحَسَدِ. بَلِ الْبَسُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَوَلاَ تَصْنَعُوا تَدْبِيراً لِلْجَسَدِ لأَجْلِ الشَّهَوَاتِ. رو (13 : 12- 14)*
> *فى زمرة الأحداث الحالية والظروف الصعبة الراهنة ومع ضغوط العمل وطول فتراته المتلاحقة والذى بالكاد يكفى دخله لقضاء متطلبات حياة اسرة متوسطة الحال فى زمن ساده الغلاء الفاحش والفساد المنتشر والمنغمس فى كل ثنايا هذا المجتمع .*
> *جلست اليوم لأصفى ذهني المرتبك والمشحون بكل هذه التفاصيل ولا سيما أننا فى بداية حدث جلل فى هذه الأيام ألا وهو الصوم الأربعيني المقدس . وفتحت أغلى وأقوى كتاب فى الوجود لارتشف منه ما يبلسم جراحى ويشفى عميق آلامي المتسبب فيها ما سبق ذكره من أحداث متلاحقة اغلبها على قلبى مر - رغم فرحى بحدث الثورة العظيمة - التى أبهجتنى وأكدت وجود الله لكثيرين بعد ان انقطع كل رجاء فى الإصلاح والتنعم بجو يعلو هامته الحرية المسئولة.*
> *لقد شعرت فى بداية جلستى اننى محاصر فى غرفة مظلمة لا أرى فيها شيئا أتحسس الأشياء رويدا رويدا الى أن أجد مقعدا يرتاح عليه جسمى المرهق والمنهك من توالى ضغوط عملى المضنى . وظل ذهنى مشحونا ماذا ستقرأ من أين ستبدأ بعد ليل هذا مقداره وهل ستتبدد هذه الظلمة المخيفة – عفوا لا اقصد ظلمة مكاني- بل اقصد ظلمة أفكاري .*
> ...





امين

تسلم ايد حضرتك

يستحق التقييم​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2011)

*سلام رب المجدمعكم جميعا
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين
بشكر تربو    لانه أسعدنا بهذا العمل الجميل
وأشكر كل الأحباء الذين سيشاركو بأقلامهم ويشاركوا فى هذا العمل
الذى سيجمع عدد كبير من أسرة المنتدى ليشاركو ا فى هذا الموضوع سواء بالتأمل أو بالتشجيع لأحبائنا
واخص بالشكر دونا الحبوبة لانها اقترحت على تربوا ان يكون هذاالعمل الجميل فى هذا المكان
وبطلب من الجميع المشاركة فى هذا العمل الجماعى  الاسرى الدافئ الذى سيدخل بنا فى صميم العمل الروحى
من محبة وتأمل فى كلمات الإ نجيل المقدس
بركة هذه الأيام المقدسة فلتكن مع جميعنا
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *سلام رب المجدمعكم جميعا
> وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين
> بشكر تربو    لانه أسعدنا بهذا العمل الجميل
> وأشكر كل الأحباء الذين سيشاركو بأقلامهم ويشاركوا فى هذا العمل
> ...



*ميررسى حبيبتى الغاليه على ذوقك ومحبتك:Love_Letter_Open:
وكل الشكر لابو تربووو وبتمنى الاستفاده للجميع
وباذن المسيح هحضر تأمل ويمكن اكتر للمشاركه معاكوا فى الموضوع المبارك ده
كل سنه وانتوا طيبيين *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ميررسى حبيبتى الغاليه على ذوقك ومحبتك:Love_Letter_Open:
> وكل الشكر لابو تربووو وبتمنى الاستفاده للجميع
> وباذن المسيح هحضر تأمل ويمكن اكتر للمشاركه معاكوا فى الموضوع المبارك ده
> كل سنه وانتوا طيبيين *



*ميرسى دونا لوجودك معانا ولمحبتك الكبيرة
الرب يعوضك
الرب يفرح قلبك ويخليكى لينا​*


----------



## tamav maria (3 مارس 2011)

اسبوع الاستعداد 


شرعت ان اكلم المولى وانا تراب ورماد تعال يا رب واقترب لى بصومك المقدس مثلما اقتربت لى بتجسدك وشرفت البشرية بميلادك فيها تعال يا رب وكن الاول فى حياتى كن يا الهى اول اهتماماتى لو كل السنة نسيتك تعال يا رب وخذ الصدارة فى قائمة اولوياتى الهى الحى تعال وعدنى بنفسك لصومك ودربنى يا رب على طرقك وهبنى الهى روحانية خاصة لعقلى وقلبى دع يا رب روحك تعمل فى لتنقينى وتعلمنى وتقدمنى لقدسك والدخول لقدس اقداس روحانياتك


----------



## dodo jojo (3 مارس 2011)

*الموض1وع أكثر من رائع..وأكيد مشارك ومتابع..وشكرا لاعضاء المنتدى اللى بيخلوا المنتدى اسمه عظيم..مشكورين يا عسلات..واحلى تقييم*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 مارس 2011)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
سلام ونعمة لجميعكم اخوتي الاحباء

بركة عظيمة جدا ان كل واحد فينا يكتب تاملة بالنسبة لاجمل وقت في السنة وهو فترة الصوم الكبير وهي اجمل وارقي اوقاتنا 
ويعد بمثابة زخيرة روحية لطوال العام 
الصوم الاربعيني المقدس لة فوائد عظيمة اكثر من فوائد الاصوام الباقية 
الصوم ليس فقط وسيلة لضبط نفوسنا ولقمع الجسد من الخطايا بمعني تلاقي نفسك اخي القاريء لو في الايام التي بدون صيام بتحاسب نفسك اقوالك وافعالك ولكن مش بالقدر اللي بيكون في ايام  الاصوام​*
*الصوم الكبير هو 
موسوعة للحياة يعيش فيها المؤمونون جميعاً خداماً ومخدومين رعاة ورعية في فترة دسمة للتمتع بملكوت الله علي الارض وهو ما نعتبرة 
عربون للتمتع بالملكوت في الابدية  العتيد ان نرثها ومن اجلها نتعبد وننسكب 

والصوم الكبير بهذا المعني يدخلنا الي معاني كثيرة لملامح الحياة والجهاد الروحي بكل ما تتضمنة من الممارسات ووسائط النعمة  الروحية  والكنيسة
بمعني ان فترة الصوم الكبير هي معيشة للملكوت واكتشاف سر الحياة من خلال بيت الله الذي هو صورة مصغرة مفرحة للملكوت السماوي

والصوم الكبير خطة الاهية محكمة من خلال الكنيسة المقدسة لبناء الانسان وتقديس كيانة وحياتة 
وهو مناخ روحاني فائق لمعايشة الرب والحياة معة 
واهم ما تتميز  به فترة الصوم الكبير انة فرصة شاملة للتقديس والبناء الروحي لان ما فيها من تعدد وتنوع شمولية واتساع تعبد فردي وجماعي 
كل هذا كفيل باقتياد نفس العابد الحقيقي الي مراع خضر ومياة للراحة وسبل البر من اجل اسم الرب 
​**والصوم الكبير بينقلنا بكل حد فية لقصة جميلة منها نستفيد ونتعلم​**حد الرفاع:-​**توضح لنا الكنسية ضرورة ملازمة الصلاة والصدقة للصوم *
*أحد الكنوز:-​**يقول الكتاب "حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك *
*أحد التجربة:- *​*لاتيأس عندما تتعرض للتجارب لأن السيد المسيح أنتصر وهزم الشيطان ولكن المهم منا اخواتي ان نكون ثابتين في المسيح ولو ضلينا الطرق نفتكر تجارب القديسين ونقوا ونكمل جهاد
*
*أحد الابن الضال:-..*​*:-..ثق أنه عند توبتك ورجوعك ستجد أحضان الله مفتوحة وفي انتظارك  ولكن يا ليت يكون لك ما كان عند الابن الضال إذ أنه استيقظ من غفلته وكان له ضمير يقظ ولم يؤجل رجوعه *
*أحد السامرية:- ​**السيد المسيح ترك اليهودية ومضى إلى الجليل وكان لابد له أن يجتاز السامرة..وهذا كله لأجل نفس واحدة خرج ليبحث عنها 
فمهما كانت ضعفاتك تمسك بما عندك تمسك بجهادك فستنال الخلاص من قبل الرب, كالسامرية وإن سيطرت عليك الخطية زمانا طويلا فلا تيأس 
*
أحد المخلع :-​​*أن أصبحت الخطية كطوق حولك وأقعدتك عن الحركة ورُبطت برباطات الشر الله يستطيع أن يفك قيودك لأنه يحبك ولكن كالمخلع الذي أحتمل المرض 38 عاما في صبر ورجاء وثقة أن الله يستطيع أن يشفيه 
وإن كانت حالتك أصعب وأصعب وأصبحت لا ترى المسيح أمامك لا تفقد رجاؤك 

*
أحد المولود أعمى:
​*الراجل دة يا اصحابي اتولد اعمي ويسوع حطلة علي عيونة طين وقالة يمشي الي البركة ويروح يغتسل كان ممكن الراجل دة ميؤمنش ان ممكن بالعمل البسيط دة انة يشوف وعيونة تفتح لكنة امن بيسوع وانة يقدر *
*أحد الشعانين:- *​*هذا اليوم نسأل أنفسنا هل الله يملك على قلوبنا ؟ فهو لا يقبل أن يكون معه ملك آخر (مثل الشيطان والمادة والذات و....)

*
*وبعد طقس هذا اليوم الفرايحي تعود الكنيسة مساءا بالستائر السوداء لكي نتذكر "إن لم نتألم معه لا نتمجد أيضا معه" وندخل في شركة المسيح في أسبوع الآلام لكي نفرح بالقيامة المجيدة..

الله يعطينا توبة قوية ومقبولة ويعطينا ليس فقط أن نتمسك بما عندنا بل نسعى لكي يزيد ما عندنا من فضائل ونكون أبناء مقدسين له..
​**تعرفوا يا اصحابي ان من اهمية الصوم وجمال الصوم الكبير بالاخص تقديس العواطف 
اذا قولنا ان الشهوة والنجاسة والدنس خطايا تقتل ارواح وعواطف الملاين من الشباب والفتيان في العالم اكثر من ضحايا الامراض والاوبئة ولسنا في احتياج الي تحصين او تطعيم لمواجهه هذا الخطربقدر ما لنا في الصوم الكبيرمن حصانة للنفس وتقديسا للعاطفة وسياجاً للمشاعر والحواس

​**من هنا نقدر نقول ان الصوم مع ممارسة وسائط النعمة اللي هي حضور القداسات والتناول من جسد الرب ودمة والتوبة والاعتراف  القراءت الروحية والجهاد ضد كل خطية هما دول يا اصحابي طريقنا الحقيقي للسما 
علشان كدة الكتاب المقدس بيقولنا في رسالة معلمنا بطرس التانية الاصحاح الثالث اية اربعة عشر :-اذ انتم منتظرون هذة اجتهدوا لتوجدوا عندة بلا دنس ولا عيب في سلام 
وطبعاً يا اخوتي الله ليس بظالم انة ينسي تعب كل واحد في جهادة  ومحبتة اللي بنظهرها نحوة 
ربنا يعطيني ويعطيكم اننا نقدم صومنا ذبيحة حب من قلبنا وروحنا لية وليقبل تقدمتنا كما قبل تقدمة هابيل البار 
وكما قبل تقدمة كل القديسين والشهدا الذين احبوة 
اسفة طولت عليكم 
اذكروني في صلواتكم 
سلام المسيح 
راجعة ليسوع 
او تيوليبة الي يسوع
مرسي خالص للاخوة القائمين علي الموضوع الجميل دة 
ربنا يعوضكم بالاجر السمائي​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> اسبوع الاستعداد
> 
> 
> شرعت ان اكلم المولى وانا تراب ورماد تعال يا رب واقترب لى بصومك المقدس مثلما اقتربت لى بتجسدك وشرفت البشرية بميلادك فيها تعال يا رب وكن الاول فى حياتى كن يا الهى اول اهتماماتى لو كل السنة نسيتك تعال يا رب وخذ الصدارة فى قائمة اولوياتى الهى الحى تعال وعدنى بنفسك لصومك ودربنى يا رب على طرقك وهبنى الهى روحانية خاصة لعقلى وقلبى دع يا رب روحك تعمل فى لتنقينى وتعلمنى وتقدمنى لقدسك والدخول لقدس اقداس روحانياتك


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن آميـــــــــــــن آميــــــــــــــــــــــن يارب إقبل .

+ صلاة من القلب و كلماتها كلنا محتاجينها.
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> *بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
> سلام ونعمة لجميعكم اخوتي الاحباء
> 
> بركة عظيمة جدا ان كل واحد فينا يكتب تاملة بالنسبة لاجمل وقت في السنة وهو فترة الصوم الكبير وهي اجمل وارقي اوقاتنا
> ...


*ايه الروعة دى ... موضوع شامل يا تاسونى
*
*



تعرفوا يا اصحابي ان من اهمية الصوم وجمال الصوم الكبير بالاخص تقديس العواطف 
اذا قولنا ان الشهوة والنجاسة والدنس خطايا تقتل ارواح وعواطف الملاين من  الشباب والفتيان في العالم اكثر من ضحايا الامراض والاوبئة ولسنا في احتياج  الي تحصين او تطعيم لمواجهه هذا الخطربقدر ما لنا في الصوم الكبيرمن حصانة  للنفس وتقديسا للعاطفة وسياجاً للمشاعر والحواس
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

وحلوة خالص الجزئية دى
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مارس 2011)

*متى 6

31 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 
32 فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا. 
33 لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. 
34 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي ايَوْمَ شَرُّهُ. 

إن الإنجيل يدعو لتسليم الحياة للآب ف "لا تهتموا لحياتكم... لا للأكل، ولا لباس، ولا للجسد... لا تهتموا للغد". والسبب في عدم الاهتمام هو أن " أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها"هو دعوة للحياة المطمئنة في رعاية الآب، وتنفيذ الآية. لا تهتموا بالغد جسدياً ونفسياً وروحياً. 
إن الوصية المسيحية مملوءة بالمجازفة، ولكن ضمانها رعاية الآب. فالمرأة التي أعطت الفلسين جازفت بقوتها، والصوم يحاربنا فيه الشيطان بأننا نجازف بحاجات الجسد والقلق على الصحة والجسد، والعطاء فيه مجازفة بالمال... هذا هو اختبارنا هذا الأسبوع: التسليم الكامل لرعاية ووصية الآب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

*"اعلموا أن الرب يستجيب لصلواتكم إن واظبتم على الصوم والصلوات أمام الرب" ​*
*الصوم الكبير هو رحله جميله تصحبنا الكنيسه طوال  ايامه لمشاهدة معالم هذه الرحله المباركه 
الصوم الكبير تعيش فيه الكنيسه ونعيش معها اقدس ايام السنه لاننا فيه نشارك السيد المسيح جزءً يسيراً من المه ومعاناته من اجلنا
وكأننا نحمل معه الصليب ونسير معه على الطريق فيا لها من بركه كبيره
والى جانب بركة مشاركتنا للسيد المسيح صيامه عننا نعيش ايضاً فترة صلاه جميله وصدقه نقدمها كزهد فى المال
    تعمل هذه الرحله على تنقية القلب من اى ملوثات جعلت سلام المسيح يتركه وفى اعتقادى الشخصى ان هذه الفتره هى من اكثر الفترات التى يتعرض فيها الانسان لضيقات وتجارب من عدو الخير فنراه يعمل كل ما بوسعه ليعطل رحلتنا ويفشلها
  فلا ينتصر فى هذه التجارب سوى الانسان التائب عن نيه صادقه.
وحتى وان سقطنا فالرب يقيمننا مره ومرات ويقبل توبتنا ان كانت بالفعل صادقه
 اتمنى ان نستغل هذه الفتره الجميله ونعيش حياه مسيحيه حقيقيه نصوم لنشارك المسيح ما عاشه من اتعاب على الارض
ونصلى لتكمل شركتنا مع الله ونتصدق لنشارك المحتاج احتياجه
ولنتوب بصدق وحتى وان سقطنا نعود لنتوب مره اخرى فالرب ينتظر
لا يجب ان نعطى عدو اللخير فرصه لينتصر علينا لاننا بقوة المسيح اقوى منه واقدر على الانتصار والعبور *
*اتمنى لكم احبائى رحله سعيده طواال اسابيع الصيام ولتكن ايام مباركه لكم جميعاً وكل عام وانتم بالف خير *

*"صالحةٌ الصلاة مع الصوم، والصدقة خيرٌ من ادخار كنوز الذهب"​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *متى 6
> 
> 31 فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟
> 32 فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا.
> ...


*راااااااااائع ياأمى وعجبتنى قوى الجملة اللى خلتها بلون أحمر دى حلوة خالص.
كل سنة وأنتم طيبين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"اعلموا أن الرب يستجيب لصلواتكم إن واظبتم على الصوم والصلوات أمام الرب" ​*
> 
> *الصوم الكبير هو رحله جميله تصحبنا الكنيسه طوال  ايامه لمشاهدة معالم هذه الرحله المباركه
> الصوم الكبير تعيش فيه الكنيسه ونعيش معها اقدس ايام السنه لاننا فيه نشارك السيد المسيح جزءً يسيراً من المه ومعاناته من اجلنا
> ...





> *وفى اعتقادى الشخصى ان هذه الفتره هى من اكثر الفترات التى يتعرض فيها  الانسان لضيقات وتجارب من عدو الخير فنراه يعمل كل ما بوسعه ليعطل رحلتنا  ويفشلها
> فلا ينتصر فى هذه التجارب سوى الانسان التائب عن نيه صادقه.
> وحتى وان سقطنا فالرب يقيمننا مره ومرات ويقبل توبتنا ان كانت بالفعل صادقه*


*بالظبط يا تاسونى انا قريت بردو قول آبائى بيقول فيما معناه:
 إن لو دخلنا فترة الصوم الكبير نجهز نفسنا للتجارب من عدو الخير.

تأمل رااااااااااااااااائع يا تاسونى  
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مارس 2011)

*انا احب اشارك فى اسبوع السامرية

الرب يبارك حياتكم

+++
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *انا احب اشارك فى اسبوع السامرية
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتكم
> 
> ...


*طبعاً يا أستاذنا الموضوع مفتوح لأقلام أعضاء المنتدى
إحنا ناخد بركة
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2011)

"صالحةٌ الصلاة مع الصوم، والصدقة خيرٌ من ادخار كنوز الذهب" 
(سفر طوبيا 12: 8)

الصوم مرتبط بالصلاه وبالعطاء { لكن } قبل أن أصوم وأن أصلى وأن أعطى  يجب أن يكون هناك قلبا نقيا مستعدا لذلك . قلبا ممتلئا بالمحبه ولقد قالها داود النبى { قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدده في احشايي }
وبهذا لا يفيد صومنا أو صلاتنا أو عطائنا بدون ذلك القلب { القلب المحب النقى }
كيف أصوم . وكيف أصلى وكيف أقرأ انجيل ... ألخ
 وأنا متخاصما مع أحد من أسرتى أو أى شخصا .
أو غير محب للآخرين . لا يزال فى قلبى بعض الشوائب

وفى العظه على الجبل للقديس أغسطينوس
أوضح لنا كيفيه الوصول لنقاوه القلب

+ لمن يصنع أعماله الصالحة بغير قصد إرضاء الناس. أما إذا أرضاهم فيوجه هذا الرضى نحو خلاصهم وتمجيد الله لا الافتخار الفارغ.

+ إذا صنع شيئًا صالحًا بقصد خلاص أخيه فلا يقصد من ذلك الحصول على ضروريات الحياة.

+ ولا يدين أحدًا...

+وكل إنسان يقدمه لإنسان لا ينتظر منه جزاءً زمنيًا.

بهذا يكون القلب سليمًا ونقيًا فيعاين الله.. لذلك "طوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله".

بنقاء القلب . تكون التوبه حقيقيه وفعاله وتستطيع أن تبطل محاربات العدو الذى يريد أن يجد قلوبنا غير نقيه ومشوهه ليسكن فيها .
ونقاء القلب مرتبط بنقاء الحواس  ..ويقول قداسه البابا القلب النقى  تحاربه الأفكار من الخارج، دون أن تنبع من داخله لأن القلب النقى يشمئز من الأفكار الخاطئة، ولا يقبل حتى مجرد فحصها.

والهدف من الموضوع :

قبل التوبه وقبل الصوم .. ألخ يجب نقاء القلب أولا والمحبه مع نقاء الفكر والحواس

*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين* ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> "صالحةٌ الصلاة مع الصوم، والصدقة خيرٌ من ادخار كنوز الذهب"
> (سفر طوبيا 12: 8)
> 
> الصوم مرتبط بالصلاه وبالعطاء { لكن } قبل أن أصوم وأن أصلى وأن أعطى  يجب أن يكون هناك قلبا نقيا مستعدا لذلك . قلبا ممتلئا بالمحبه ولقد قالها داود النبى { قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدده في احشايي }
> ...





> كيف أصوم . وكيف أصلى وكيف أقرأ انجيل ... ألخ
> وأنا متخاصما مع أحد من أسرتى أو أى شخصا .
> أو غير محب للآخرين . لا يزال فى قلبى بعض الشوائب





> قبل التوبه وقبل الصوم .. ألخ يجب نقاء القلب أولا والمحبه مع نقاء الفكر والحواس


*راااااااائع يا أستاذنا
ونقطة مهمة خاااالص لحياتنا الروحية
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدا 
*للمرور والتقييم والمحبه*
ربنا يباركك
*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*اسبوع الاستعداد

ازاي تكون مستعد؟؟ بتكون مستعد لحفلة ,, لخطوبة ,, لفرح ,, لخروجة ,, طب ليه تعقد تستعد لكل ده ولكن مش مستعد لربنا !!!!!! ليه مش مستعد للقائه ؟؟؟ طب ولحد امتي هتفضل كده مش مستعد !!!!

ربنا بيدلنا فرصة و اتنين وعشرة طب لحد امتي ربنا هيديلك الفرصة دي لحد امتي ربنا يديلك فرصة ترجعله وتكون مستعد ؟؟ ربنا بيسمح بالضيقات وبيسمح للتجارب لينا وبيقولنا فوقوا ... اصحوا ... ارجعولي ... تعالي الي في حضني .. لحد امتي هتفضلوا بعيدين عني وامتي هتقربولي ده انا حضني احسن حضن في الدنيا تعالي يا متعب ...... تعالي يا مريض ..... تعالي يا خاطئ ...... تعالوا في حضني انا ببقا فرحان لفرحكم وحزين لحزنكم لاني بقول من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني ارجووووووووووكم تعالوا الي انتوا محتاجيني وانا محتجالكم 
تعالوا الي قبل فوات الاوان

"توبوا لقد اقترب ملكوت السموات"

تأملي
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احد الاستعداد
> 
> ازاي تكون مستعد؟؟ بتكون مستعد لحفلة ,, لخطوبة ,, لفرح ,, لرخوجة ,, طب ليه تعقد تستعد لكل ده ولكن مش مستعد لربنا !!!!!! ليه مش مستعد للقائه ؟؟؟ طب ولحد امتي هتفضل كده مش مستعد !!!!
> 
> ...


*أجمل حاجة فى التأمل إنه كلماته بسيطة 
وعجبتنى خاااااااااااالص أول فكرة للموضوع*


> *ازاي تكون مستعد؟؟ بتكون مستعد لحفلة ,, لخطوبة ,, لفرح ,, لرخوجة ,, طب  ليه تعقد تستعد لكل ده ولكن مش مستعد لربنا !!!!!! ليه مش مستعد للقائه ؟؟؟  طب ولحد امتي هتفضل كده مش مستعد !!!!*


*

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أجمل حاجة فى التأمل إنه كلماته بسيطة
> وعجبتنى خاااااااااااالص أول فكرة للموضوع*
> *
> 
> كل سنة وأنتم طيبين*


*ميرسي استاذي علي التقييم*
*وحضرتك طيب*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*احد الكنوز*

*" لا تكنزوا كنوزا علي الارض وانما في السموات لان حيث يكون كنزك يكون هناك قلبك "*
*كلنا مهتمين بالمال ( انا نفسي يكون عندي فلوس اد كده .. نفسي يكون رصيدي يوصل للرقم الفلاني ...... وغيره وغيره ),, والموضة ( انا عايزة البس الجيبة الفلانية .. انا عايزة البس البنطلون الفلاني والبلوزة القصيرة وغيره طبعا)  ,, والاكل والشرب ( هناكل ايه وهنشرب ايه طب وبكرة هناكل ايه ووهنشرب ايه ؟؟ ) ,, كل ده كنوز في الارض طب حد فكر ازاي نكنز في السماء؟؟ طبعا لا ........... ازاي تعمل كنوز في السماء عن طريق اعمالك الصالحة ,, تقرأ في الانجيل ,, تقرب من ربنا ,, تتناول ,, اعتراف *
*امتي هتدور علي كنزك اللي في السماء؟؟؟*
*ياريت فعلا نفوق ونبطل ندور علي كنوز الارضية وانما ندور علي الكنوز السمائية*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *احد الكنوز*
> 
> *" لا تكنزوا كنوزا علي الارض وانما في السموات لان حيث يكون كنزك يكون هناك قلبك "*
> *كلنا مهتمين بالمال ( انا نفسي يكون عندي فلوس اد كده .. نفسي يكون رصيدي يوصل للرقم الفلاني ...... وغيره وغيره ),, والموضة ( انا عايزة البس الجيبة الفلانية .. انا عايزة البس البنطلون الفلاني والبلوزة القصيرة وغيره طبعا)  ,, والاكل والشرب ( هناكل ايه وهنشرب ايه طب وبكرة هناكل ايه ووهنشرب ايه ؟؟ ) ,, كل ده كنوز في الارض طب حد فكر ازاي نكنز في السماء؟؟ طبعا لا ........... ازاي تعمل كنوز في السماء عن طريق اعمالك الصالحة ,, تقرأ في الانجيل ,, تقرب من ربنا ,, تتناول ,, اعتراف *
> ...


*تأمل حلو خاااااااااااالص يا تاسونى *


> *ياريت فعلا نفوق ونبطل ندور علي كنوز الارضية وانما ندور علي الكنوز السمائية*



*آميـــــــــــــــن آميــــــــــــن آميـــــــــــــــن

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى ومنتظرين تأملات أكتر منكم.
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## mero_engel (7 مارس 2011)

روكا حبيبتي اسمحيلي اشكرك علي تاملاتك الجميله اللي بجد بتمتعينا بيها 
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك حبيبتي


----------



## Twin (8 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك يا أخي ابو تربو علي دعوتك لشخصي رغم انني لست مثل اخوتي المباركين الموهبين في حياتهم وعلاقتهم بالعلي *
*عامة انا سأحاول أن أشارك وعن قريب بقلب كامل ولكني أعتقد أن أسبوع الألام سيكون وقتي للتواصل والتأمل ... لأنه أهم أسبوع في حياتي كلها وهو الأسبوع الذي به أستطيع أن أكمل ما تبقي من عمري فهو المتجدد وأنا المنحدر وانا الذي أنقص .... وعلاقتي بهذا الأسبوع شديدة وقوية لأنني أعتبره أسبوع النصرة والفخر والتحرير وليس الام فقط *

*وربنا موجود .... وهو واهب البركة*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *اشكرك يا أخي ابو تربو علي دعوتك لشخصي رغم انني لست مثل اخوتي المباركين الموهبين في حياتهم وعلاقتهم بالعلي *
> *عامة انا سأحاول أن أشارك وعن قريب بقلب كامل ولكني أعتقد أن أسبوع الألام سيكون وقتي للتواصل والتأمل ... لأنه أهم أسبوع في حياتي كلها وهو الأسبوع الذي به أستطيع أن أكمل ما تبقي من عمري فهو المتجدد وأنا المنحدر وانا الذي أنقص .... وعلاقتي بهذا الأسبوع شديدة وقوية لأنني أعتبره أسبوع النصرة والفخر والتحرير وليس الام فقط *
> 
> *وربنا موجود .... وهو واهب البركة*​


*أوك يا أستاذنا ... ومنتظرين تأملات حضرتك الرائعة
كل سنة وأنتم طيبين
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و موهبتكم
آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## mero_engel (9 مارس 2011)

يبقي دا وعد منك يا امير بانه هننتظر منك تاملاتك الجميله في اسبوع الالام


----------



## Twin (9 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أوك يا أستاذنا ... ومنتظرين تأملات حضرتك الرائعة*
> *كل سنة وأنتم طيبين*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و موهبتكم*
> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــن*


*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويوفقني علي الأنطلاق بقلمي لمجد أسمه القدوس*​​​


----------



## Twin (9 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> يبقي دا وعد منك يا امير بانه هننتظر منك تاملاتك الجميله في اسبوع الالام


*وعد أيه يا ميرو ... ده أنا بهزر *
*وربنا يدبر الأمور وصلواتك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع بجد
ربنا يدينا نعمة وبركة الايام المقدسة دى
ربنا يعوض محبتكم جميعا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *تأمل حلو خاااااااااااالص يا تاسونى *
> 
> 
> *آميـــــــــــــــن آميــــــــــــن آميـــــــــــــــن
> ...


*ميرسي استاذي علي تشجيعك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> روكا حبيبتي اسمحيلي اشكرك علي تاملاتك الجميله اللي بجد بتمتعينا بيها
> ربنا يبارك في خدمتك حبيبتي


*ميرسي ميرو بجد علي تشجيعك*
*امين يارب وانتي كمان:love45:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*+ أحد التجربة +


أوقات كتير ربنا بيسمح بالتجربة وممكن تكون التجربة صعبة علينا ونحسها فوق طاقتنا ونقول ربنا مدينى تجربة فوق طاقتى ربنا ما بيحبنيش وبنلاقى اصلا ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر التجربة على الجبل للسيد المسيح من قبل ابليس مع ان كان ممكن قوى ربنا ما يسمحشى يتجربة ابليس لابن الله لكنه سمح بيها علشان يورينا ويقولنا ان التجربة دة شئ لابد منه طول ما احنا عايشين فى العالم و ضرورى لكل اولاد الله لان ببساطة كل واحد فينا له تجربة تخصه وصليب بيتحمله طول حياته وبيكون على قد احتماله بالظبط لا زيادة ولا اقل باختصار تكون متفصلة على مقاسه يعنى تجربتى وصليبى يخصونى انا ومش ينفع تكون لحد غيرى .

ولو ركزنا فى التجربة هنلاقى ليها فوايد كتيرة قوى اهمها اننا بنكون على علاقة دورية ومستمرة بربنا عشان يدينا قوة احتمال ليها ويرفعها عننا ونيجى نشوف طب ليه ادانى تجربة مش انا ابنه اللى بيحبه ليه سمح بتجربتى؟
ربنا بيسمحلك بالتجربة عشان يقولك انت فين فى زحمة الدنيا والعالم نستنى ليه وبعدت عن طريقى انا ابوك اللى بيحبك كدة تنسانى يروح سامح بالتجربة عشان ترجعله تانى وتقوله انا بحبك ومش اقدر انساك .

احيانا بنلاقى شخص بيروح الكنيسة بيصلى وبيصوم وبيعمل كل حاجة بالحرف زى ما الكتاب قال ونيجى لو جاتله تجربة يقعد يعيد ويزيد انا ليه ربنا بيجربنى دة انا ابنه دة انا بعمل كل حاجة زى ما هو قال ويفضل يزعل ويضايق وممكن يبطل يعمل اى حاجة من اللى كان بيعملها ونيجى لشخص تانى بيعمل زى ما بيعمل الشخص الاولانى وتيجى التجربة عليه وتكون اشد بكتير من تجربة الاولانى وتلاقيه بيقابلها بكل سلام وفرح وبيشكر ربنا
وبيقوله زى ما جبتها يارب انت تدينى قوة احتمال عشان اقدر اعدى منها ... عارفين اية الفرق ؟؟؟؟؟
الفرق ان الشخص الاولانى بينفذ كل وصايا الكتاب كروتين اتعود عليه وربنا بيديله التجربة عشان يفوقه ويقوله لا انا مش عايز منك روتين انا عايز منك انك تحبنى وتحسسنى فعلا انك ابنى اللى انا بحبه .
اما الشخص التانى اللى قابل التجربة بكل فرح وشكر ربنا عليها هنقول طيب ماممكن ربنا مش يسمح بتجربته هقولك بالعكس ربنا سمح بيها عشان يثبت حبه ليه ومش يتزعزع عنه ابدا مهما حصل .

التجربة مش شئ وحش او صعب فى حياة الانسان بالعكس التجربة دى بتقوينا لو احنا استغلناها صح ربنا بيسمح بيها عشان يفوقك ويقولك انت روحت منى فين فى زحمة العالم وتياراته لا اصحى تعالى هنا ارجعلى من تانى دة انت ابن الملك اللى لازم ديما تكون فى حضنه واى تجربة تواجهك وانت مش عارف تعمل اية وتتحملها ازاى الجأ لكتابك المقدس هتلاقى الحل فيه لان السيد المسيح له المجد اما ابليس جربه كان كل أية بيرد عليه بيها بيقوله (مكتوب) ودة يلفت نظرنا ان الكتاب المقدس شامل لكل مشكلة و تجربة نواجهها فى حياتنا هتلاقى حلها فى كتابك المقدس مستناش حلول واراء خارجية من بشر لانها مش هتكون فاعلة زى حلول الكتاب .


بركة الصوم المقدس والايام المقدسة تكون معانا كلنا . أمين

:new5: :new5:
​*


----------



## النهيسى (12 مارس 2011)

التجربه

( "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"  في13:4)

فى الصوم تتزايد حروب الشيطان لنا . ويجاهد بازلا كل طاقته لوقوعنا فى التجربه حيث ( "هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلاَّ بالصلاة والصوم"  )
 ومحبتنا للرب هى التى تعطينا حصانه وقوه . ضد الشيطان
ونجد أن التجربه لا تفرق بين أنسان عادى وقديس 
لكن
من يقدر ومن يستطيع أن يقوم وينهض سريعا مصارعا عدو الخير
هذا يقدر حيث ( "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"  في13:4)

لذا ندخل لتجربه ونخرج بنصره بقوه المسيح

فالرب يسوع سحق الشيطان وكسره وأزله وأهانه 
فالتمسك بالمسيح والحياة فيه يشعرنا  بالنصرة  
ونجد فى الصوم أن الملائكه تصطحبك . كما فعلت مع رب المجد 

." صارت الملائكة تخدمه "{مر13:1}{مت11:4}

فالصوم يجعلنا  مع المسيح برغم التجارب  فنيحيا حياة ملائكية سماوية. 
لكن ردد دائما

( "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"  في13:4)​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *+ أحد التجربة +
> 
> 
> أوقات كتير ربنا بيسمح بالتجربة وممكن تكون التجربة صعبة علينا ونحسها فوق طاقتنا ونقول ربنا مدينى تجربة فوق طاقتى ربنا ما بيحبنيش وبنلاقى اصلا ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر التجربة على الجبل للسيد المسيح من قبل ابليس مع ان كانممكن قوى ربنا ما يسمحشى يتجربة ابليس لابن الله لكنه سمح بيها علشان يورينا ويقولنا ان التجربة دة شئ لابد منه طول ما احنا عايشين فى العالم و ضرورى لكل اولاد الله لان ببساطة كل واحد فينا له تجربة تخصه وصليب بيتحمله طول حياته وبيكون على قد احتماله بالظبط لا زيادة ولا اقل باختصار تكون متفصلة على مقاسه يعنى تجربتى وصليبى يخصونى انا ومش ينفع تكون لحد غيرى .
> ...



*رائع فعلا رائع
أشكرك حبيبتى لهذا التأمل الجميل والكلمات الصادقة والرائعة
بركة الصوم المقدس تكون مع جميعنا
أأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## mr_minoz (12 مارس 2011)

* 
*
*كلام جميل جدا*
* يا سنندرلاا*
* متشكر جدا *
* على تعبك دا*
* وربنا يعود تعبك :010104~171:*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> التجربه
> 
> ( "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"  في13:4)
> فى الصوم تتزايد حروب الشيطان لنا . ويجاهد بازلا كل طاقته لوقوعنا فى التجربه حيث ( "هذا الجنس لا يخرج إلاَّ بالصلاة والصوم"  )
> ...



*ميرسى استاد النهيسى للتأمل الجميل
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *+ أحد التجربة +
> 
> 
> أوقات كتير ربنا بيسمح بالتجربة وممكن تكون التجربة صعبة علينا ونحسها فوق طاقتنا ونقول ربنا مدينى تجربة فوق طاقتى ربنا ما بيحبنيش وبنلاقى اصلا ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر التجربة على الجبل للسيد المسيح من قبل ابليس مع ان كانممكن قوى ربنا ما يسمحشى يتجربة ابليس لابن الله لكنه سمح بيها علشان يورينا ويقولنا ان التجربة دة شئ لابد منه طول ما احنا عايشين فى العالم و ضرورى لكل اولاد الله لان ببساطة كل واحد فينا له تجربة تخصه وصليب بيتحمله طول حياته وبيكون على قد احتماله بالظبط لا زيادة ولا اقل باختصار تكون متفصلة على مقاسه يعنى تجربتى وصليبى يخصونى انا ومش ينفع تكون لحد غيرى .
> ...



*فى منتهى الروووووووووعة يا تاسونى
تأمل مُعزى خالص وفيه كذا نقطة حلوة قوى
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم
**وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> التجربه
> 
> ( "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"  في13:4)
> 
> ...





> فالصوم يجعلنا  مع المسيح برغم التجارب  فنيحيا حياة ملائكية سماوية.
> لكن ردد دائما
> 
> ( "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"  في13:4)


*
رااااااااااااااااااائع راااااااااااااااااااائع يا أستاذنا
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم
آميــــــــــــن*


----------



## mero_engel (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *+ أحد التجربة +
> 
> 
> أوقات كتير ربنا بيسمح بالتجربة وممكن تكون التجربة صعبة علينا ونحسها فوق طاقتنا ونقول ربنا مدينى تجربة فوق طاقتى ربنا ما بيحبنيش وبنلاقى اصلا ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر التجربة على الجبل للسيد المسيح من قبل ابليس مع ان كانممكن قوى ربنا ما يسمحشى يتجربة ابليس لابن الله لكنه سمح بيها علشان يورينا ويقولنا ان التجربة دة شئ لابد منه طول ما احنا عايشين فى العالم و ضرورى لكل اولاد الله لان ببساطة كل واحد فينا له تجربة تخصه وصليب بيتحمله طول حياته وبيكون على قد احتماله بالظبط لا زيادة ولا اقل باختصار تكون متفصلة على مقاسه يعنى تجربتى وصليبى يخصونى انا ومش ينفع تكون لحد غيرى .
> ...


امين علمنا يارب اننا نستفاد من تجربنا 
علمنا نحتمل بكل محبه وصبر وسلام 
علمنا ازاي نقرب منك ونرجع لحضنك
موضوع رائع عزيزتي سندريلا 
الرب يبارك خدمتك وتاملاك الرائعه اللي سمحتلنا نشاركك فيه


----------



## mero_engel (13 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> التجربه
> 
> ( "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني"  في13:4)
> 
> ...


استاذي العزيز اشكرك علي التامل الرائع جدا
فعلا استطيع كل شي في المسيح الذي يقويني 
الرب يبارك خدمتك الرائعه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

> ( "أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني" في13:4)


*
بعشق الأية دى جداااااااااا
وفى عز ما بكون مش عارفة اتصرف
مجرد نطقها بس بلاقى الدنيا اتحلت لوحدها بجد

ميرسى استاذى
ربنا يعوض محبتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *رائع فعلا رائع
> أشكرك حبيبتى لهذا التأمل الجميل والكلمات الصادقة والرائعة
> بركة الصوم المقدس تكون مع جميعنا
> أأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*



*
ميرسى يامامتى ربنا يخليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويعوض محبتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

mr_minoz قال:


> *
> *
> *كلام جميل جدا*
> * يا سنندرلاا*
> ...




*الاجمل مرورك يامينوز
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *+ أحد التجربة +
> 
> 
> أوقات كتير ربنا بيسمح بالتجربة وممكن تكون التجربة صعبة علينا ونحسها فوق طاقتنا ونقول ربنا مدينى تجربة فوق طاقتى ربنا ما بيحبنيش وبنلاقى اصلا ان الكتاب المقدس ذكر التجربة على الجبل للسيد المسيح من قبل ابليس مع ان كان ممكن قوى ربنا ما يسمحشى يتجربة ابليس لابن الله لكنه سمح بيها علشان يورينا ويقولنا ان التجربة دة شئ لابد منه طول ما احنا عايشين فى العالم و ضرورى لكل اولاد الله لان ببساطة كل واحد فينا له تجربة تخصه وصليب بيتحمله طول حياته وبيكون على قد احتماله بالظبط لا زيادة ولا اقل باختصار تكون متفصلة على مقاسه يعنى تجربتى وصليبى يخصونى انا ومش ينفع تكون لحد غيرى .
> ...



جميلة جدا بجد :new5:​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2011)

[
التجربه والأنتصار بقلمى

فالرب يسوع كسر قيود الجسد حينما أجاب ابليس "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله".

كسر قيود المادة حينما رفض ممالك العالم كله ومجدها حينما أظهر أن هذه كلها مرتبطة بالسجود للشيطان وقهره قائلاً: "للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد".

كسر قيود الذات حينما رفض المجد الباطل ومديح الناس والسعى وراء العجائب إذا اجابه "لا تجرب الرب إلهك".

ولنعلم أنه دخل الرب يسوع المسيح التجربة على الجبل من اجلنا حتى  يعلمنا النصرة   . فاننا نتعرض جميعا للتجارب والضيقات    ، ولكن ذا التصقت بيسوع المنتصر سوف تقوم سوف تكون لك الغلبه
لذا يطمئنك الكتاب المقدس فيقول ويجب أن تردد ذلك

"أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي"  

(رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 13)

"شُكْرًا للهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 57)

"شُكْرًا للهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ" 

(رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 14)

"كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ. وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا" (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 4)

"مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟" (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 5)

فهل تستطيع بتسليم أدرادتك ومشيئتك للرب ( لتكن مشيئتك ) أن تغلب وأن تنتصر


فيقول الرب
"مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا"
 (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 7)

*    آمين.*

​
*ميرسى أستاذ النهيسى لهذا التأمل الرررررائع
الرب يبارك موهبتك
الرب يعوضك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مارس 2011)

> *فالرب يسوع كسر قيود الجسد حينما أجاب ابليس "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله".
> 
> كسر قيود المادة حينما رفض ممالك العالم كله ومجدها حينما أظهر أن هذه كلها  مرتبطة بالسجود للشيطان وقهره قائلاً: "للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد".
> 
> كسر قيود الذات حينما رفض المجد الباطل ومديح الناس والسعى وراء العجائب إذا اجابه "لا تجرب الرب إلهك".*



*فى منتهى الروووووووووووعة يا أستاذنا
وعجبنى خااااالص الجزء دة 
ربنا يبارك موهبتكم
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب*


----------



## white.angel (17 مارس 2011)

> فالرب يسوع كسر قيود الجسد حينما أجاب ابليس "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله".
> كسر  قيود المادة حينما رفض ممالك العالم كله ومجدها حينما أظهر أن هذه كلها  مرتبطة بالسجود للشيطان وقهره قائلاً: "للرب إلهك تسجد وإياه وحده تعبد".
> كسر قيود الذات حينما رفض المجد الباطل ومديح الناس والسعى وراء العجائب إذا اجابه "لا تجرب الرب إلهك".



*لن نستطيع ان نكسر اى شئ مالم يكسره لنا ربنا يسوع *
*حتى جسد لم نستطع ان نتقدم ونتناوله ما لم يكسره عنا ولنا*
*تأمل جميل اخى نهيسى*
*ربنا يباركك*
​


> *الفرق  ان الشخص الاولانى بينفذ كل وصايا الكتاب كروتين اتعود عليه وربنا بيديله  التجربة عشان يفوقه ويقوله لا انا مش عايز منك روتين انا عايز منك انك  تحبنى وتحسسنى فعلا انك ابنى اللى انا بحبه .
> اما الشخص التانى اللى  قابل التجربة بكل فرح وشكر ربنا عليها هنقول طيب ماممكن ربنا مش يسمح  بتجربته هقولك بالعكس ربنا سمح بيها عشان يثبت حبه ليه ومش يتزعزع عنه ابدا  مهما حصل .*


*كلام جميل ساندى وفعلا الانسان الذى يحتمل التجربه بفرح *
*يرى يد الرب قويه معه فى الشدائد يعرف انه يحبه كثيراً لذا قرر ان يدخله مدرسة الالم لتتقوى عظامه ويشتد عودة

تأملات اكثر من رائعه واقلام مميزه
الرب يبارككم ويعطيكم نعمه وقوه فى هذا الصوم المقدس *
​


----------



## mero_engel (17 مارس 2011)

> سيثبت روحيا
> ولكن فى تلك الحاله . يرفع يداه للسماء قائلا بكل أيمان ليسوع  . يارب لا  تتركنى وحدى أعطنى النصره والقوه
> { اللهم التفت الى معونتى يارب اسرع واعنى -  مز..69  }
> 
> فهل  تستطيع بتسليم أدرادتك ومشيئتك للرب ( لتكن مشيئتك ) أن تغلب وأن تنتصر



يارب تكن ارادتك وليس ارادتنا

حقا موضوع رائع جدا استاذي العزيز
تسلم ايدك يا استاذ نهيسي 
الرب يبارك خدمتك اللمثمره


----------



## white.angel (20 مارس 2011)

*لقد جمعنا الحب فمن يفرقنا - احد الابن الشاطر -*

*بدايةً اود ان اشكر الحبيبه مونيكا لدعوتها لى كى انال بركة المشاركه معكم *
* اصلى فى قلبى بأن يكون صومنا للفكر والقلب واللسان اكثر من كونه صوماً عن الطعام*

* لقد جمعنا الحب فمن يفرقنا *
* "ابى الحبيب بلا ذرة تفكير واحده تقدمت اليك *
* بدلا من ان اقبل يديك اللتان طالما اطعمتانى...ربتتا على فى حزنى ...*
* احتوتانى فى ضعفى..تقدمت وبوقاحة طلبت منك نصيبى فى ميراثى منك يا ابى...*
* يا لوقاحتى اذ قتلتك بداخلى حسبتك فى عداد الاموت وطرحتك فى زوايا النسيان....*
* طلبت ميراثى بدلا من ان اطلب بركاتك لى ورضاك عنى...*
* طلبت اموالاً..ولم اكن اعرف ان ارخص شئ فى هذه الحياه هو الاموال...*
* ان حفنة تراب اغلى منها نعم يا ابى فأنا من التراب ...*
* طلبت اموالاً ظناً منى بأن سعادتى تكمن بها....*
* ظناً منى ان الحياة تُعطى بها...*
* نظرت اليك وكأنك سجاناً لى ولم افهم انك خبئتنى فى ضلوعك لحمايتى..*
* تطلعت الى ما وراء سور كورتنا ولم اكن اعرف ان هذا السور يفصل بين النور والظلمه ...... كيف تحملتنى يا ابى ولم تصفعنى...عندما طلبت اموالى لارحل...*
* كيف احتملت ان ترانى امحى من داخلى كل ما فعلته لاجلى كى تجعلنى شخصاً ذو قيمه....*
*  كيف احتملت ان ترانى وان ملاكك الصغير الذى اطعمته *
* حبات قلبك وسقيته نور عينيك ...*
* وانا اكلل نفسى بأشواك الموت وانا اسمر نفسى على صليب *
* الحياه بمسامير الالم..وانا اعانق الظلام ظناً منى انه نور......*
* كيف احتملت ؟؟؟؟ ...*
* ويا لعظم محبتك يا ابى اذ قسمت اموالك بينى وبين اخى *
* كما لو كنت تريد تعليمى ان الاموال ليست هدفاً *
* ولا المتعه هى ما يحيا الانسان لأجله....*
* او كما لو كنت شعرت بألاحتضار وان الاموال لا قيمه لها عند رحيلى.....*
* ومع ذلك لم افهم....بل اصريت على ما افعل...*
* واخيراً حملت اكفانى التى اعطيتنى اياها وقبلتك قبله صفراء *
* وبأصابع ملتويه ودعتك...ورحلت بعيداً على اجنحة الشيطان ...*
* ذهبت الى كوره يا ابى مختلفه عن خاصتنا .. *
* كورتنا جميله طلى الحب جدرانها وغطى الحنان بلاطها *
* وكست تيجان الورود كل ما بها رياحينها تتمايل *
* مترنمه اناشيد سليمان والعصافير مغردة مزامير داود... *
* ولكن الاخرى بقعه انبثقت من الجحيم حيث قوم عراة من الفضيلة...*
* فى مكان لا تظهر فيه الشمس ولا يطلع فيه القمر...*
* بل يتشح بظلام وظلام  سبلها ناريه كلما سرت عليها تحرقنى...*
* ابصرت هناك فلم ار سوى الظلام...*
* فتحت فمى فلم اقل غير الاسى...بددت اموالى...*
* وعاشرت الموت واحتضنته بين ضلوعى....*
* تلك الكوره يا ابى مخيفه مرعبه....*
* اصوات اغانيها نغمه يلهو الشيطان عليها اثناء تمزيق ضحاياه....*
* وفتياتها حيات تلتف حولى لتخنقنى...حقاً يا ابى شعرت بجوع عظيم هناك.....*
* جوع لم اشعر به قبلاً...ليس للطعام ولا الشراب ابى.....*
* بل اليك انت......*
* صدقاً...عرفت اشياء كثيره وانا بعيد عنك...*
* عرفت ما هو الشتاء وبردة فقبلاً لم اكن اشعر به...*
* اذ تدفئنى احضانك كل يوم....*
* عرفت كيف تكون حرارة الدموع..فقبلاً لم اشعر بها ...*
* اذ تلتقطها يداك دائماً قبل ان تشق طريقاً على خدى الذابلين....*
* اشتقت كثيراً اليك يا ابى......*
* كم اتمنى ان اقضى حياتى عند قدميك .....*
* اقضى كل حياتى فى خدمتك....فالطعام هنا يزيد جوعى....*
* والماء يلهب عطشى...والهواء خانق يكاد يقتلنى....*
* سأتى اليك الان يا ابى ولكن هل ستقبلنى بعد كل ما صنعته بك....*
* لقد آلمتك ..... جرحتك واهنتك....*
* حيرتك ووضعتك امام اسئله لا اجابه لها....*
* رفضت الحياه بسببى.....*
* فكيف تحيا وعضو بجسدك قد مات......*
* اى محبه كانت لى يا ابى عندما رحلت عنك...*
* اى محبه كانت لى....لا اعرف...*
* ولكنى اثق ان محبتك اكبر من ضعفى...*
* واحتمالك اقوى من جرحى..."*

* ويعود الابن الضال ويصبح الحلم حقيقه اذ وجد ابيه*
*  واقفاً حيث ودعه فى انتظار عودته لم يذهب ولم ينم لم يثنه برد*
*  الشتاء ولم يكويه حر الصيف لم يجوع ولم يعطش اذ عطشه *
* كان اعظم من الماء كان عطشاً الى ابنه....*
* وعندما لمحه من بعيد يثير خطوه ويتعثر مائه من ضعفه والمه....*
* ركض اليه حمله فى احضانه كطفل الى صدر امه وقال الابن*
* "اخطأت يا ابتاه فى السماء وقدامك ولست مستحقا*
* ان ادعى لك ابن بل اجعلنى كأحد اجرائك" *
* فعانقه ابوه وقبل عينيه راشفاً دمعه وقال بصوت يضارع نغمة الناى...*
* "ابنى هذا كان ميتاً فعاش...وكان ضالاً فوجد"*
* وهكذا استيقظت الروح النائمه لان فجر التوبه قد لاح *
* لم يعد هناك حزن او دمع او مر فقد ذهب الحبيب الى كوره *
* بعيده ليشرب كأس الموت ولكنه عاد ليشرب خمر الحب*
*  من جديد ومشى الحبيبان - الابن وابوه -*
* يتعانقان بين الورود وقد علق كل منهم قلادة على صدره مكتوب عليها *
* لقد جمعنا الحب فمن يفرقنا!!*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 مارس 2011)

*صدقاً...عرفت اشياء كثيره وانا بعيد عنك...
عرفت ما هو الشتاء وبردة فقبلاً لم اكن اشعر به...
اذ تدفئنى احضانك كل يوم....
عرفت كيف تكون حرارة الدموع..فقبلاً لم اشعر بها ...
اذ تلتقطها يداك دائماً قبل ان تشق طريقاً على خدى الذابلين....
اشتقت كثيراً اليك يا ابى......
كم اتمنى ان اقضى حياتى عند قدميك .....
اقضى كل حياتى فى خدمتك....فالطعام هنا يزيد جوعى....
والماء يلهب عطشى...والهواء خانق يكاد يقتلنى....
سأتى اليك الان يا ابى ولكن هل ستقبلنى بعد كل ما صنعته بك....
لقد آلمتك ..... جرحتك واهنتك....
حيرتك ووضعتك امام اسئله لا اجابه لها....
رفضت الحياه بسببى.....
فكيف تحيا وعضو بجسدك قد مات......
اى محبه كانت لى يا ابى عندما رحلت عنك...
اى محبه كانت لى....لا اعرف...
ولكنى اثق ان محبتك اكبر من ضعفى...
واحتمالك اقوى من جرحى..."


ررررررررررررررررررررائع
 تامل رائع
ميرسى ميرو حبيبتى لهذا التامل
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2011)

*رد: لقد جمعنا الحب فمن يفرقنا - احد الابن الشاطر -*




white.angel قال:


> *
> اشتقت كثيراً اليك يا ابى......
> كم اتمنى ان اقضى حياتى عند قدميك .....
> 
> *​



*هَلْ تَنْسَى الْمَرْأَةُ رَضِيعَهَا فَلاَ تَرْحَمَ ابْنَ بَطْنِهَا؟ 
حَتَّى هَؤُلاَءِ يَنْسِينَ وَأَنَا لاَ أَنْسَاكِ.
هُوَذَا عَلَى كَفَّيَّ نَقَشْتُكِ. 
أَسْوَارُكِ أَمَامِي دَائِماً.​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مارس 2011)

> *فعانقه ابوه وقبل عينيه راشفاً دمعه وقال بصوت يضارع نغمة الناى...*
> * "ابنى هذا كان ميتاً فعاش...وكان ضالاً فوجد"*
> * وهكذا استيقظت الروح النائمه لان فجر التوبه قد لاح *



*منتهى الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة وكلمات معزية قوووووووووووى
وأجمل تقيييييييييييم كمان تاسونى
كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------



## white.angel (22 مارس 2011)

> ررررررررررررررررررررائع
> تامل رائع
> ميرسى ميرو حبيبتى لهذا التامل
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك



*اشكرك عزيزتى مونيكا لتشجيعك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*
​


> *هَلْ تَنْسَى الْمَرْأَةُ رَضِيعَهَا فَلاَ تَرْحَمَ ابْنَ بَطْنِهَا؟
> حَتَّى هَؤُلاَءِ يَنْسِينَ وَأَنَا لاَ أَنْسَاكِ.
> هُوَذَا عَلَى كَفَّيَّ نَقَشْتُكِ.
> أَسْوَارُكِ أَمَامِي دَائِماً.​*


*امين....
كل الفرح لقلبك استاذى*​



> *منتهى الرووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة وكلمات معزية قوووووووووووى
> وأجمل تقيييييييييييم كمان تاسونى
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


*الكلمات ليست معزيه 
بل من تشتاق اليه قلوبنا هو من يعطينا عزاء *
*ليتنا نذهب اليه فى هذه الايام المباركه
 لنجد راحة لانفسنا.....ولــه*
*اشكرك اخى...*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مارس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *الكلمات ليست معزيه
> بل من تشتاق اليه قلوبنا هو من يعطينا عزاء *
> *ليتنا نذهب اليه فى هذه الايام المباركه
> لنجد راحة لانفسنا.....ولــه*
> ...


*بالفعل  تاسونى هو ينبوع تعزية..
تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلى الاحمال وأنا أريحكم.

+ميرسى خالص للتامل ومنتظرين المزيد.*


----------



## mero_engel (22 مارس 2011)

*رد: لقد جمعنا الحب فمن يفرقنا - احد الابن الشاطر -*




white.angel قال:


> *بدايةً اود ان اشكر الحبيبه مونيكا لدعوتها لى كى انال بركة المشاركه معكم *
> * اصلى فى قلبى بأن يكون صومنا للفكر والقلب واللسان اكثر من كونه صوماً عن الطعام*
> 
> * لقد جمعنا الحب فمن يفرقنا *
> ...


رائعه حبيبتي تسلم ايدك علي التامل الرائع اللي متعتينا بيه
واتمني الكل يكون استفاد 
الرب يبارك محبتك ومجهودك


----------



## أَمَة (22 مارس 2011)

تأمل في الإنجيل المقروء يوم الأحد المسمى 
*أحد السامرية*
*يوحنا الأصحاح 4 العدد من 5 - 43*​

الكثير من التأمل وراد في هذا المقطع من إنجيل يوحنا.
كل كلمة فيه وكل حركة ممكن أن تكون موضوع تأمل لكتاب.
ولكن سأكتفي بالقليل.​


السامريون هم مزيج من اليهود الذين لم يغادروا أرضهم والوثنيين الذين أتوا الى تلك الأرض في جلاء بابل.

لما عاد اليهود الى ديارهم بعد الجلاء اعتبروا السامريين مشبوهي العقيدة ولم يعترفوا بهم يهودا بحتا فعادوهم ومنعوهم أن يشتركوا في مراسم العبادة في هيكل اروشليم.

بنى السامريون هيكلا لهم على جبل حرزيم المشرف على بلدة سوخار، وهدمه لهم اليهود سنة 120 سنة تقريبا قبل المسيح، وبقى السامريون من يومها بدون كهنة ولا هيكل.



عقوا تم إعتماد المشارك خطاَ
ساكمل في المشاركة القادمة


----------



## أَمَة (22 مارس 2011)

كما قلت أعلاه أن السامريين بنوا هيكلا لهم على جبل حرزيم المشرف على بلدة سوخار، وهدمه لهم اليهود سنة 120 سنة تقريبا قبل المسيح، وبقى السامريون من يومها بدون كهنة ولا هيكل.

وهذا يفسر كلام المرأة السامرية الى السيد الرب يسوع المسيح:

20 *آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ». *

لقد* أثارت السامرية* في حديثها *نقطة* حساسة هي علاقة السامريين مع اليهود و *الخلاف بشأن مكان التعبد لله*.

وكان رد الرب عليها:

*21 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ. *
*23 وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. *
*24 اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا». *

ما أروع كلام السيد الرب يسوع المسيح الذي نفهم منه أن الخلافات على العبادة ومكانها ستزول وتحل محلها *عبادة مطابقة لطبيعة الله الروحية*... *لا تنحصر بمكان* أو *عرق* أو *جنسة* أو* لغة. *

*بل العابدون الحقيقيون **يعبدون الله بالروح *القدس الذي يهبهم الحياة الجديدة وينشء العبادة الحقيقية المستندة الى إيمان حقيقي ومحبة بنوية قلبية وروحية لله. 

*العبادة المقتصرة* *على* مكان و *طقوس* و* شكليات* هي *عبادة خالية من محبة الله وروح الإيمان. *

وقد بيَّن المسيح أن *ساعة* التغيير *هِيَ الآنَ وفي كلامه إشارة الى نفسه. أي أن العبادة الحقيقية تتم في معرفته وبه.*




*يتبع ...*


----------



## أَمَة (23 مارس 2011)

هذه المرأة السامرية، المرذولة من مجتمعها بسبب تعداد أزواجها وعيشها مع رجل ليس زوجها، أظهرت نقاء قلبها عندما صغت بإهتمام الى كلام السيد وربطت كلامه بالنبوءات عند اليهود في الكتاب المقدس عن مجئ المسيح المنتظر فقال: 

*«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ يأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ».*

والسيد الرب الفاحص القلوب عرف إستعدادها لقبول الحق فكشف لها عن نفسه ما لم يكشفه لغيرها، إذ رد عليها قائلا:

*«أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ». *


طوبى لها لأنها صدقت كلامه فتركت جرت الماء وراءها، أي أنها *تركت ما جاءت من أجله* الى البئر، *وفضلت* على ذلك *الذهاب لكي تدعو الناس ليأتوا وينظروا المسيح.*

*28 فَتَرَكَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَرَّتَهَا وَمَضَتْ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَقَالَتْ لِلنَّاسِ: *
*29 «هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟».*

*فهل لنا إيمانها الذي يجعلنا نترك ما نريده لأنفسنا لكي نأتي بالناس الى الى المسيح؟*

عملها وتفضيل الآخرين على نفسها أعطى ثمارا روحيا إذ أمن به الكثيرون من السامرة بسبب كلامها البسيط النابع من قلبها: "*قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ*" :

*39 فَآمَنَ بِهِ مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِ الْمَرْأَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَشْهَدُ أَنَّهُ: «قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ». *

وثمرة الخير تنمو وتكبر وتكثر، وقد ظهر ذلك في طلب السامرين للمسيح البقاء معهم، وقد لبَّ المعلم طلبهم: 

*40 فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ السَّامِرِيُّونَ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ عِنْدَهُمْ فَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ يَوْمَيْنِ.*
*41 فَآمَنَ بِهِ أَكْثَرُ جِدّاً بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِهِ. *
*42 وَقَالُوا لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «إِنَّنَا لَسْنَا بَعْدُ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِكِ نُؤْمِنُ لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَسِيحُ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ». *

يا لها من أحكام جائرة احكام الناس على الناس!

اليهود رذلوا السامريين وتكبروا عليهم واعتبروهم لا يستحقون السجود في معبدهم في اورشليم ... *وبسبب تكبرهم لم يعرفوا المخلص *بالرغم من الأعمال التي عملها معهم. 

أما السامريون المرذولين أمنوا به بدون أن يروا أعماله. وهذا يذكرنا بكلام الرب:


 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 8 *طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ.* 




واكتفي بهذا الكم من التأمل لكي لا اثقل عليكم بكل ما في جعبتي.


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2011)

*رااااااااااااائع رااااااااااااااااائع يا أمى أمــــــــــــــــــه
تأمل فيه الكثير من النقاط الحلوة خالص
وعجبنى قووووى الجزء الاخير من التامل 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة واجمل تقييييييييييييييم كمان *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (23 مارس 2011)

*يا لها من أحكام جائرة احكام الناس على الناس!

اليهود رذلوا السامريين وتكبروا عليهم واعتبروهم لا يستحقون السجود في معبدهم في اورشليم ... وبسبب تكبرهم لم يعرفوا المخلص بالرغم من الأعمال التي عملها معهم. 

أما السامريون المرذولين أمنوا به بدون أن يروا أعماله. وهذا يذكرنا بكلام الرب:
 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 8 طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ الْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اللَّهَ.


ميرسى أمة الغالية لهذا التأمل الرائع
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
الرب يباركك​ *


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2011)

أمة قال:


> هذه المرأة السامرية، المرذولة من مجتمعها بسبب تعداد أزواجها وعيشها مع رجل ليس زوجها، أظهرت نقاء قلبها عندما صغت بإهتمام الى كلام السيد وربطت كلامه بالنبوءات عند اليهود في الكتاب المقدس عن مجئ المسيح المنتظر فقال:
> 
> *«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ يأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ».*
> 
> ...


بالعكس اولا بشكر حضرتك انك استجابتي لدعوتي 
تامل رائع حبيبتي 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك المثمره


----------



## elamer1000 (26 مارس 2011)

***  مع السامرية  ***

***     اسقينى يا سامرية   ***

*الرب يبارك حياتكم*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 مارس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]تأملات في*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ترنيمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اسقيني يا سامرية[/FONT]*​ *




*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية*​ *يا من تروى البشرية كلها وتشبعها بخيرك*​ *تطلب منى أنا الزانية السامرية ( كل نفس بشرية )*​ *أن تشرب منى؟*​ *ما هذا الكلام العجيب.*​ *من عندك من تلك المية*​ *أى مياه لدى ؟*​ *أى شيء تطلب منى أنا الفقير ؟*​ *تطلب منى أنا أعطيك !*​ *أنت واهب الكل*​ *ماذا لدى من يدي تطلب شيئا*​ *أى مياه ؟*​ *أهي دموعي ؟!!!*​ *يسوع الرب القدير الخالق ذو التدبير بنفسه جلس على البير.*​ *لم ترض أن ترسل إنسانا ملاكا أو رئيس ملائكة لي*​ *بل أنت بنفسك أنت القدير الخالق ضابط الكل جئت إلى وتنتظرني يالك من اله عجيب متواضع نزلت من السماء لتخلصني*​ *اعطيتنى مجدك وكرامتك وأخذت عاري وذنبي.*​ *بنفسه جلس على البير*​ *السيد المسيح بنفسه ينتظر ( السامرية ) كل نفس خاطئة كل نفس حطمتها الخطية.*​ *عند البئر عندما تشرب من العالم ولا ترتوي عندما تبحث عن ما يشبعك بالتأكيد ستخرج بحثا عن ما يشبعك فستجده منتظرا هناك فهيا يا كل نفس إلى رحلة النفس البشرية ( السامرية ).*​ *مستني السامرية*​ *تنتظرني أنت بنفسك مخصوص تعتني بى لشخصى لخلاص نفسى تنتظرني أنا التراب.*​ *لما جت والجرة معاها والمسيح قصد شفاها وبروحة تحدث وياها قلها اسقينى يا سامرية.*​ *جئت إليك و الجرة ( العالم ) معي جئت بكل خطاياي و ذنوبي جئت إليك كالابن الضال ملطخا بالأتربة جئت رث الثياب جئت بجروحي*​ *أنت الإله الشافي أنت تريد لي الشفاء تتحدث إلى و تطلب منى.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالتله كلام بسكوت ولا تعلم انه المعبود يا سيد أنت يهودي وأنا امرأة سامرية.*​ *لم أتكلم معك بجرأة ولا صراحة بصوت خافت بسكوت لم اعلم انك بنفسك تأتى إلى أيها الإله المعبود.*​ *بسكوت
*​ *ليس لي معك كلام أنت الإله وأنا التارك حبك*​ *هل تتكلم معي هل أنت الله المتجسد هل هذا حقيقي أخفيت لاهوتك في زى بشر لم اعلم انك الإله المعبود.*​ *يا سيد تكلمني أنا أنا الغريب الجنس أنا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة جئت تصالحني أنا غريب.*​ *أنت سيد أنت شيء آخر أنت قدوس وأنا الخاطىء اتكلمنى أنا السامرية الزانية.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالها أنت ما تعرفيش المية دى ما ترويش أنا عندي تنعش ترويكى وتمحى الخطية.*​ *تعجبت أتطلب منى مياه وأنت نبع الحياة فتجبني أنى لا اعلم انه عندك المياه المروية للنفس و الروح مياه تنعش وتمحى الخطية تغفر ذنوب تغسل تطهر مياه تروى محيية لموتى.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالتله كلام بوثيقة ( بوسيطة ) عرفني قولك بحقيقة يا سيد البئر عميقة ولا تنشاف في المية.*​ *تسألت من أين هو الماء الذى تطلب يا سيدي نفسى ( البئر ) عقيمة خاطئة فارغة لا ترى بها مياه نفسى بلا ثمر اى مياه تقول انك تطلب ؟*​ *يا سيدي أنى لا انفع أنى فارغ بلا فائدة.*​ *يا سيد البئر عميقة*​ *من أين لى الماء ليس لى اعطني أنت من عندك*​ *لكنى أثق بك ألهى.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالها يسوع المسيح كلمها بلسان صريح أنا أقولك قولا بصحيح أنا عندي مية سماوية.*​ *لك مياه سماوية صارحتني بذلك أن لك سلطان انك قدير*​ *بعد ما عرفت أن نفسى فارغة ارشدتنى إلى انه عندك المياه المطلوبة المحيية, تهدم السور نتكلم بدون بصراحة.*​ *كلمها بلسان صريح*​ *بعد أن اعترفت انه ليس لى من يصالحني أنت بنفسك بحبك صالحتني.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالتله السامرية كلمته بصفو نية يا سيد أحسن إلى و اعطينى من تلك المية.*​ *يا سيد دعنى أجد نعمة في عينيك أحسن إلى اعطينى من تلك المياه يا سيد اسقيني ارويني لئلا اعطش لقد قلت أن المياه التي لا تروى من العالم ارويني فأرتوي.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالها الرب المتعالي كلمها بكلام الغالي روحي ادعى زوجك وتعالى وأسقيكم مياه روحية** ( منابع حية ) **.*​ *تعلمني الحب وعدم الأنانية تقول لى لا تأتى إلى فارغا اذهب و ادع الآخرين ليشربوا أيضا أنت الرب المتعالي المتواضع لكي تسقينا جميعا.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالتله انا كدابة من الناموس ما اخدتش رجالة عمري قضيته بضيق الحالة و امتلئت بسم الحية.*​ *انك تعلم كل شيء لكنى اعترف لك أنى كاذب و خاطىء ليس لى خلاص اعلم أنى خاطىء ولم أجد علاجا أنا خاطىء جدا.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالها الرب المتعال صدقت في هذا المقال كان لى ( لكى ) خمسة رجال واللي معاكى شركة شيطانية.*​ *تدعونني صادق أنا أيوجد في شيء صالح ترى ما لم يره الجميع لك عينان تخترقان عيون جميلة تراني جميلة تطلب خلاص نفسى عرفت ما لم يعرفه الناس خطيتى.*​ *خمسة رجال*​ *من هم الخمسة هم حواسي لى خمس مداخل لكل الخطايا يارب طهر حواسي وقدسها.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالتله السامرية ايش علمك بهذه الخطية إياك أنت تعلم خفية والظاهر انك مسيا.*​ *من أين لك أن تعرف الخفايا أرى انك المسيا*​ *أستطيع تميزيك يا عالم كل الخفايا هل أنت الإله المسيا المخلص المنتظر.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *المسيا انتى عرفتيه ومن حديثه ميزتيه يقدر يعينك إن ذقتيه ورجعتى بنية قوية.*​ *علمت وميزت صوتك تجيبني طوبى لك سمعتني وعرفتني وتقدر على معونتي لو تذوقتك دعنى اتذوقك انك أطيب من الشهد.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *تركت المرآة جرتها لما علمت بخطيتها وراحت إلى مدينتها ولبست حلة نورانية.*​ *عندما لمسني و ملئني حبك لم احتمل تركت جرتي ( العالم ) وأشعلت في قلبي لهيب الحب أجرى وأصيح إلى الناس وأقول تعالوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب تعالوا ذوقوا معي هلم إلى حبيبي اجذبني ورائك فنجرى ادعوا الآخرين ليذوقوا الحب الذى وهبتني تعالوا هلم إليه نبع الحياة اخرج منى ينبوع مياه حية أنا الإناء الفارغ أفيض لكم بحبي هلم إلى حبيبي البستنى حلة جديدة أعدت لى مجدي حلة نورانية أنا الظلام.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالت للناس تعالوا انظروا واهب العطية إنسانا قال لى بأمانة ما صنعته ظاهر وخفية.*​ *أنادى أجرى وأصيح للناس هلموا تعالوا انظروا إنسانا قال لى بأمانة وعدل ما صنعته ظهر و استعلن كل خفاء خبر به انه ألهى يعرف كل شيء حبيبي يعرفني عظامي معدودة يهبني عطايا كثيرة مع أنى غير مستحق.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *هلموا يا عطاش تعالوا ارتوا من تلك المية يعطيها للناس مجانا ويهبهم حياة مجانية.*​ *رفعت صوتي عاليا هلموا أيها الناس هلموا أيها العطاش تعالوا إلى نبع الحياة يرويكم يشبعكم لا يعوزكم شيء عنده المياه الحية عنده الشبع والراحة عنده الحب والسلام تعالوا كل هذا مجانا اطلبوا تجدوا بلا مقابل بلا شرط انه يطرق بابكم يقول افتحوا عندي راحتكم سلامكم عندي شبعك أتريد انه مجانا.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *خرجت كل المدينة هتفوا بأيمان وعزيمة لما شافوا حديث الأمينة سجدوا بروح علوية.*​ *المدينة التي رفضت دخول تلاميذك السامرية لكنك كنت تعلم انه إن لم تدخل المدينة سوف تجعلها تأتى تخرج إليك كم أنت اله حكيم تعلمني انه ستعلم فيما بعد.*​ *خرجت إليك كل المدينة اعطينى نعمة أن ادعوا لك جميع من في العالم اعطني صوت يسمعه الجميع أنادى لك الجميع سأبحث عنهم أقول لهم هلموا ذقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب تعالوا إني احترق حبا الهبنى حبه لم استطع السكوت فتعالوا لتنالوا الحب الذى لى, يهتفون لك يسجدون لك لما سمعوا حديثي يدعونني أمينة مع أنى كنت غير ذلك جملتني في أعينهم شكرا لك يارب اقبل الجميع واقبلني أنت القائل من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجا*​ *اقبل الجميع و اقبلني حبهم و احبنى اشبع الجميع أملئهم ادخل إلى قلوبنا اطرح العالم منا دعنا نرى ما هو الأفضل والذي يستحق دعنا نراك دعنا نسمعك دعنا نتذوقك دعنا نحيا لك وفيك أنت الحياة و بدونك لا دعنا نخدم اسمك القدوس دعنا نتعب لأجلك دعنا نحمل عنك صليبك دعنا نأخذ آلامك دعنا نحبك هبني نعمة خدمتك أحسن إلى أن اتعب لك.*​ *عندما يلهب الرب بحبه قلبك ستجد كلاما كثير لتقوله ولم استطع أنا اسكت بل أصيح للناس بحبك يا الهي.

**
 **تحميل الترنيمة والتأملات

هنا
 

تم تعديل اخطاء باللون البرتقالى

تم تعديل الروابط 2011
*

*باسورد فك الضغط*

*2011
 *​ * 
*​ *[FONT=&quot]صلى من أجلى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأمير[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] +++[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تأملات في*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ترنيمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اسقيني يا سامرية[/FONT]*​ [  *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *المسيا انتى عرفتيه ومن حديثه ميزتيه يقدر يعينك إن ذقتيه ورجعتى بنية قوية.*​ *علمت وميزت صوتك تجيبني طوبى لك سمعتني وعرفتني وتقدر على معونتي لو تذوقتك دعنى اتذوقك انك أطيب من الشهد.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *تركت المرآة جرتها لما علمت بخطيتها وراحت إلى مدينتها ولبست حلة نورانية.*​ *عندما لمسني و ملئني حبك لم احتمل تركت جرتي ( العالم ) وأشعلت في قلبي لهيب الحب أجرى وأصيح إلى الناس وأقول تعالوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب تعالوا ذوقوا معي هلم إلى حبيبي اجذبني ورائك فنجرى ادعوا الآخرين ليذوقوا الحب الذى وهبتني تعالوا هلم إليه نبع الحياة اخرج منى ينبوع مياه حية أنا الإناء الفارغ أفيض لكم بحبي هلم إلى حبيبي البستنى حلة جديدة أعدت لى مجدي حلة نورانية أنا الظلام.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *قالت للناس تعالوا انظروا واهب العطية إنسانا قال لى بأمانة ما صنعته ظاهر وخفية.*​ *أنادى أجرى وأصيح للناس هلموا تعالوا انظروا إنسانا قال لى بأمانة وعدل ما صنعته ظهر و استعلن كل خفاء خبر به انه ألهى يعرف كل شيء حبيبي يعرفني عظامي معدودة يهبني عطايا كثيرة مع أنى غير مستحق.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *هلموا يا عطاش تعالوا ارتوا من تلك المية يعطيها للناس مجانا ويهبهم حياة مجانية.*​ *رفعت صوتي عاليا هلموا أيها الناس هلموا أيها العطاش تعالوا إلى نبع الحياة يرويكم يشبعكم لا يعوزكم شيء عنده المياه الحية عنده الشبع والراحة عنده الحب والسلام تعالوا كل هذا مجانا اطلبوا تجدوا بلا مقابل بلا شرط انه يطرق بابكم يقول افتحوا عندي راحتكم سلامكم عندي شبعك أتريد انه مجانا.*​ *اسقينى يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المية.*​ *خرجت كل المدينة هتفوا بأيمان وعزيمة لما شافوا حديث الأمينة سجدوا بروح علوية.*​ *المدينة التي رفضت دخول تلاميذك السامرية لكنك كنت تعلم انه إن لم تدخل المدينة سوف تجعلها تأتى تخرج إليك كم أنت اله حكيم تعلمني انه ستعلم فيما بعد.*​ *خرجت إليك كل المدينة اعطينى نعمة أن ادعوا لك جميع من في العالم اعطني صوت يسمعه الجميع أنادى لك الجميع سأبحث عنهم أقول لهم هلموا ذقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب تعالوا إني احترق حبا الهبنى حبه لم استطع السكوت فتعالوا لتنالوا الحب الذى لى, يهتفون لك يسجدون لك لما سمعوا حديثي يدعونني أمينة مع أنى كنت غير ذلك جملتني في أعينهم شكرا لك يارب اقبل الجميع واقبلني أنت القائل من يقبل إلى لا أخرجه خارجا*​ *اقبل الجميع و اقبلني حبهم و احبنى اشبع الجميع أملئهم ادخل إلى قلوبنا اطرح العالم منا دعنا نرى ما هو الأفضل والذي يستحق دعنا نراك دعنا نسمعك دعنا نتذوقك دعنا نحيا لك وفيك أنت الحياة و بدونك لا دعنا نخدم اسمك القدوس دعنا نتعب لأجلك دعنا نحمل عنك صليبك دعنا نأخذ آلامك دعنا نحبك هبني نعمة خدمتك أحسن إلى أن اتعب لك.*​ *عندما يلهب الرب بحبه قلبك ستجد كلاما كثير لتقوله ولم استطع أنا اسكت بل أصيح للناس بحبك يا الهي.
> 
> ]
> [FONT=&quot]صلى من أجلى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الأمير[/FONT]
> ...


*

تأمل رررررررررائع
اشكرك ابنى الحبيب
الرب يبارك فى موهبتك
تأمل مملوء بمحبة الرب تأمل صادق ونابع من القلب
أشكرك أشكرك 
اسعدتنا بتأملك الصادق 
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

*
أحد السامرية الأحد الرابع من الصوم الكبير 
إمرأة تبحث عن ماء الحياة

أجاب يسوع وقال لها لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذى يقول لك أعطينى لأشرب لطلبت أنت منه فأعطاك ماء حيا 

تقابل في الطريق وجهاً لوجه بين النفس البشرية المراوغة (السامرية) وبين رب المجد يسوع. النفس البشرية تبحث عن السعادة وتخيلت أن تجدها في الإكثار من شهوات العالم... حتى إلى خمسة أزواج. اللقاء مع يسوع سجل حقيقة هامة "إن النفس البشرية التي تعيش في شهوات العالم ليست شبعانة ولكنها عطشانة ".
الموجهة مع الله لابد أن تكون بالاعتراف. اعتراف المرأة أعطاها بركة الحصول على الماء الحي الاعتراف يفضح مراوغة النفس السامرية. الاعتراف يكشفه للنفس قذارتها في ضوء الروح القدس. وبعد الاعتراف الارتواء . لابد في الصوم أن نرتوي من تيار الماء الحي. التأمل في كلمة الله ينبوع ماء حي متدفق...! الصلاة ينبوع متدفق، محبة المسيح ينبوع... لتشرب وتفيض وتجرى من بطوننا ينابيع ماء حية.
وبعد الاعتراف و الارتواء السجود بالروح والحق. والكنيسة في رحلة الصوم تكثر من السجود. والسجود يحمل الانسكاب والخضوع لملكية المسيح فلنسجد كثيراً في فترة الصوم. وبعد السجود الكرازة ... فالسامرية كارزة لحساب المسيح. ونحن كذلك يجب أن نتحول لكارزين للقاؤنا مع الرب يسوع وسجودنا أمامه. السائرون في رحلة الصوم هم كارزون صامتون بعبادتهم و اتضاعهم و انسحاقهم
​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 مارس 2011)

*تامل رائع حبيبتي 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك المثمره 
الرب  يبارك فى موهبتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2011)

الامير اشكرك علي التامل الجميل اللي شاركتنا بيه
ونتمني نشوف تاملاتك الجميله معانا دايما عشان كلنا نتعلم منها


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2011)

روكا تاملك بسيط وجميل 
علمنا يا يسوع نسمع كلمتك جوانا زي ما سمعتها السامريه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *تامل رائع حبيبتي ​*
> *الرب يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك المثمره *
> 
> *الرب يبارك فى موهبتك*​


*ميرسي مامتي*
*ربنا يخليكي*
*بس الحقيقة ده مبعوتلي علي الفيس *
*بس حبيت انقله ليكم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> روكا تاملك بسيط وجميل
> علمنا يا يسوع نسمع كلمتك جوانا زي ما سمعتها السامريه


* ميرسي ميرو*
*ربنا يخليكي*​


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2011)

*القديسه العظيمه ( المراة السامريه ) 
هى فوتينيه وتعنى لامعه - مضيئه - مشرقه 



المراة السامريه فى مقابلتها للرب يسوع 
*

*اجمل شئ  انها لما تقابلت مع رب المجد ولمس قلبها( تركت جراتها )

يعنى تركت حياتها كلها ولم تهتم بها وتبعت رب المجد 

ربى يسوع اعطينى قلبا مثل هذه المرأه التى لم تهتم لحياتها بل منذ ان تقابلت معك ولمست محبتك صارت حياتها ملكا لك .
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> *القديسه العظيمه ( المراة السامريه )
> هى فوتينيه وتعنى لامعه - مضيئه - مشرقه
> 
> 
> ...


*معلومة حلوة خاااااااااااالص
اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دى عن المرأة السامرية.
+ميرسى كتير للاضافة الرائعة دى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (30 مارس 2011)

soso a قال:


> *القديسه العظيمه ( المراة السامريه )
> هى فوتينيه وتعنى لامعه - مضيئه - مشرقه
> 
> 
> ...



*فعلا حبيبتى
تركت جراتهايعني تركت حياتها الماضيه ولم تهتم بشئ سوي رب المجد
نطلب من الرب ان يلمس قلوبنا كما لمس قلبها
لكى يترك كل منا جرته
اشكرك حبيبتي لتاملك  الجميل
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أبريل 2011)

أتريد أن تبرأ
كلمه قالها يسوع لرجل مشلول كان يرقد عند حافة بركة حسدا
نرى ان يسوع يأتى  ويدخل إلي المكان الذي كانت تغسل فيه دماء الذبائح " يقدم ذاته للصليب فداء عن البشرية كلها" و يأتي ألينا و يسألنا " أتريد أن تبرأ " نعم المسيح قدم فداء للبشرية علي عود الصليب 
و لكن الشفاء و الخلاص هو لكل من يؤمن به . حتي هذا المريض ذاته لم يكن ليثق بيسوع فأجاب عليه (ليس لي أنسان يلقينى فى البركة عندما يأتى الملاك ويحرك الماء )
لا يزال معتمد علي عقله البشري يرجو أنسان مثله ليلقيه بالماء لكن يسوع الذي قدم ذاته فداء لنا لا يشاء أن يتركنا أن نهلك فهو لا يشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع و يحيا .
ونجد يسوع يرد عليه بكلمة غريبة " قم أحمل سريرك و أمشي " 
فما فائدة سرير من المؤكد أنه كان قديم مهلهل  أكيد أن هذا المريض بقي عليه لمدة طويلة لأنه لو كان أحد يأتي إليه و يزوره لكان بالأحري أن يلقيه في الماء و لكن السرير هو رمز للخطية 
الأقوي يحمل الأضعف و المريض استمر  يحمله هذا السرير لمدة 38 سنه 
أذا فالخطية هي الأقوي 
حال البشرية قبل الفداء و لكن بعد الفداء أصبحنا أقوي من سلطان الخطية لذلك نحمله .
لذلك بعد ان شفاه يسوع قال له احمل سريرك وامشى
" ها انت قد برئت فلا تخطئ ايضا لئلا يكون لك اشر" كل من عرف المسيح و نال الخلاص لو أخطئ و لم يتب يكون لهو أشر .​


----------



## soso a (3 أبريل 2011)

أتريد ان تبرأ

كان من الممكن ان رب المجد يشفى المفلوج دون ان يسأله ولكنه سأله اتريد ان تبرأ


فلماذا ساله اتريد ان تبرأ ؟ 

سأله لكى يعلمنا انا نطلب منه احتياجاتنا ونسأله ونصلى له ونتكلم معه فهو بحديثه مع المفلوج 

كان يعلمنا الصلاه والطلبه 

يا يسوع حبيبى انا لا ارديد شئ فى حياتى غير مشيئتك فيها 

اشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تأملات في*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ترنيمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اسقيني يا سامرية[/FONT]*​ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع راااااااااااااااااائع
وأجمل تقييييييييييم
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *
> أحد السامرية الأحد الرابع من الصوم الكبير
> إمرأة تبحث عن ماء الحياة
> 
> ...


*آميـــــــــــن
أشكرك تاسونى للتأمل الرااااااائع
ربنا يعوضكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أبريل 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> أتريد أن تبرأ
> كلمه قالها يسوع لرجل مشلول كان يرقد عند حافة بركة حسدا
> نرى ان يسوع يأتى  ويدخل إلي المكان الذي كانت تغسل فيه دماء الذبائح " يقدم ذاته للصليب فداء عن البشرية كلها" و يأتي ألينا و يسألنا " أتريد أن تبرأ " نعم المسيح قدم فداء للبشرية علي عود الصليب
> و لكن الشفاء و الخلاص هو لكل من يؤمن به . حتي هذا المريض ذاته لم يكن ليثق بيسوع فأجاب عليه (ليس لي أنسان يلقينى فى البركة عندما يأتى الملاك ويحرك الماء )
> ...



*جمييييييييييييل خاااااااااااالص يا أمى
ربنا يعوضكم ويبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أبريل 2011)

*الهـــى الحبيب
 كم انتظر ان اسمع منك كلمة**
"أتريد أن تبرأ "
أعلم ياربى انك كثيرا ما تقولها لى وانا لا التفت الى كلامك
فهل من الممكن ان تسامحنى وتدعونى مرة اخرى
أريد يا الهى ان أبرأ
اريد يدك الشافية تمتد الىّ
فأنا كلما اردت أن أذهب فى طريقك واتبع خطاك اصير كسيح
وكلما اشتقت لان اروى لسانى بكلامك المعزى الحنون اصير ابكم
وكلما أردت ان ارى نور طريقك و اعمالك فى حياتى اصبح اعمى
كلما اردت الاستماع اليك تحدثنى وتنادينى اصير أصم 
كلما ركضت مسرعا حتى آتى اليك يعوقنى مرض الخطايا 
يستغل عدو الخير ضعفى البشرى يا يسوع ويجعلنى أشعر بالخجل من أن أعود اليك
وقتما اكون فى اشد حاجتى الى حضنك وحنانك ويدك التى تغمرنى بحنان وحب 
إشفنى يارب من تلك الامراض التى توالت فوق رأسى 
من غيرك يا طبيبى الاعظم ويا ايها الفخارى الماهر يقدر ان يقيمنى من سقطاتى
إلهى ها انا ابنك المفلوج المنطرح فى الخطايا تحنن عليّ اصرخ اليك 
" أنا أريــــــــــــد أن أبرأ وأشفى يا يســــــوع "
*
 *اسمحولى أشارك فى الموضوع بالكلمات دى
انا عارفة انها مش قد كده خاااااااااااالص 
خصوصا بعد التآملات الجميلة اللى فى الموضوع
بس حسيت انى عايزة اكتبها 
*
 ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الهـــى الحبيب
> كم انتظر ان اسمع منك كلمة**
> "أتريد أن تبرأ "
> أعلم ياربى انك كثيرا ما تقولها لى وانا لا التفت الى كلامك
> ...





> *اريد يدك الشافية تمتد الىّ
> فأنا كلما اردت أن أذهب فى طريقك واتبع خطاك اصير كسيح
> وكلما اشتقت لان اروى لسانى بكلامك المعزى الحنون اصير ابكم
> وكلما أردت ان ارى نور طريقك و اعمالك فى حياتى اصبح اعمى
> ...


*جمييييييييييييييل خاااااااااااااااااالص يا تاسونى
واجمل تقيييييييييم
ربنا يباركم*


----------



## mero_engel (4 أبريل 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> أتريد أن تبرأ
> كلمه قالها يسوع لرجل مشلول كان يرقد عند حافة بركة حسدا
> نرى ان يسوع يأتى  ويدخل إلي المكان الذي كانت تغسل فيه دماء الذبائح " يقدم ذاته للصليب فداء عن البشرية كلها" و يأتي ألينا و يسألنا " أتريد أن تبرأ " نعم المسيح قدم فداء للبشرية علي عود الصليب
> و لكن الشفاء و الخلاص هو لكل من يؤمن به . حتي هذا المريض ذاته لم يكن ليثق بيسوع فأجاب عليه (ليس لي أنسان يلقينى فى البركة عندما يأتى الملاك ويحرك الماء )
> ...


عزيزتي مونيكا 
اشكرك علي التامل الرائع جداااااااااا
يسوع بيعطينا الخلاص وبيطلب منا الا نعود نخطا من جديد
بركه الصيام المقدس يكون مع الجميع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الهـــى الحبيب
> كم انتظر ان اسمع منك كلمة**
> "أتريد أن تبرأ "
> أعلم ياربى انك كثيرا ما تقولها لى وانا لا التفت الى كلامك
> ...




*أهلا بيكى حبيبتى 
نورتى الموضوع
ميرسى لكلماتك الجميله ومنتظرين المزيد
الرب يبارك تعبك ومحبتك​*


----------



## mero_engel (5 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *الهـــى الحبيب
> كم انتظر ان اسمع منك كلمة**
> "أتريد أن تبرأ "
> أعلم ياربى انك كثيرا ما تقولها لى وانا لا التفت الى كلامك
> ...


ياااااااه ممتعه جدااااا
اشكرك حبيبتي بجد انك سمحتلنا نشاركك هذا التامل الجميل 
اسمحلي يارب ان تدعوني مره اخري للتوبه اجذبني ليك 
اشكرك يا بنت العدراء يسوع يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (10 أبريل 2011)

حبيت اشارك في الاحد الاخير للصوم المقدس بالتامل البسيط
*د الأخير من الصوم هو أحد التناصير       الذي يرمز لها المولود أعمى (يو 9). * *أ- " كنت أعمى       والآن أبصر "، هذا هو اختبارنا الدائم كأبناء للآب       السماوي. لقد كنا عميان فأنار بصيرتنا وكشف عن أعيننا فأبصرنا عجائب من       شريعته، وأرانا ما اشتهي الأنبياء أن يروه، وفتح بصيرتنا لنفهم الكتب... * 


أعمى​ *ب- والمعمودية تعنى الاغتسال (في       بركة سلوام) لكي نصير أبناء أطهـار، والتوبة هي استمرار للاغتسال لكي نبصر       جيداً، فالتوبة هي استمرار للمعمودية- وهي الوسيلة التي بها نبصر المسيح       جيداً طوال حياتنا. فالتوبة المستمرة تغسل القلب وتجدد       الذهن وتحفظ النفس منسحقة في طاعة الآب، وتكشف لها كل بركات وأسرار الآب       السماوي. *
*هذا الأسبوع ينتهي بأحد التناصير (أحد       المولود أعمى). و ق د كانت الكنيسة الأولى تقوم بعماد الموعوظين يوم أحد       التناصير على اعتبار أن الشخص الذي نال سر العماد هو كالمولود أعمى الذي       أبصر ولسان حاله يقول كنت أعمى والآن أبصر. * 
*الأولى : أن          المعمودية **هي وسيلة تفتيح الأعين غفران الخطايا. * 
*والثانية : أن الشهادة **بقوة هي عمل الذي أبصر بعد أن كان أعمى.       * 
*وهذا ما نراه واضحاً في حديث المولود       أعمى مع رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة وشهادته للسيد المسيح بقوة حتى إنتهى الأمر       بطرده من المجمع. *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أبريل 2011)

*" كنت أعمى والآن أبصر "، هذا هو اختبارنا الدائم كأبناء للآب السماوي



ميرسى ميرو حبيبتى للتأمل الجميل
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
​*


----------



## soso a (10 أبريل 2011)

انى كنت اعمى والان أبصر 

يا يسوع اجعلنى ابصر وارى خطاياى التى افعلها دون ان ادرى 

يا يسوع اجعلنى ابصر وارى عمرى الذى يمر ويجرى وانا بعيد عن حضنك يا الهى 

يا يسوع اجعلنى البصر وارى مدى الامك وجراحك التى خطاياى هى السبب فيها 

فكثير مننا لهم عيون مفتوحه وترى ولكن هى فى الاصل عمياء لا ترى اشياء كثيره 

فيا يسوع اعطينى عيون مفتوحه ولكنها ترى بمقياسك انت يا الهى ولكن ليس بمقياس العالم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أبريل 2011)

*اني كنت اعمي والان ابصر ياتري معناها اني افقد البصر فقط وربنا يعمل معايا معجزة وارجع اشوف تاني لالالالالالالالا المعني في الاية دي ان ممكن اكون بشوف بعيني لكن برضه عمية .. عمية عنك يا ربي مش قادرة اشوف مجدك ولا جلالك .. عمية عن عمل الخير مع الاخرين .. عمية عن حاجات كتيرة .. ربي ارجوك تشيل الغشاوة اللي علي عيني نضف قلبي لان ممكن يكون بشوف بعيني بس قلبي عميان مش قادر يشوفك ياربي ارجوك شيل الحقد والكراهية واجعله مليان بالحب وكل حاجة حلوة لان اسمي علي اسمك مسيحي ومسيحي يعني اغفر للاخرين واسامح التاني ارجوك ياربي بنعمتك تشيل كل غشاوة من عيني ومن قلبي واكون مسيحي حقيقي *​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2011)

*علي وعدي ..... أتيت ليكون لي نصيب معكم في هذا الموضوع *

*وهذه المشاركة رقم 1 بعد المئة .... ستكون تمهيدية .... لما سيتبعها ..... أقتباس قديم يؤهلني أن ألتقي بالرب يسوع في أسبوع الالام* ​ 
*



أين ألتقي بك..؟؟؟

بعيداً عن مشاعري وبعيداً عن كلاماتي
وبعيداً عن نبضات قلبي
وبعيداً عن كل هذا ...!!!

أنا أريد أن أخرج من هذا النطاق لألتقي بك
ألتقي بك
أنا وأنت فقط
بعيداً حيث نختلي
فالكلمات الكثيرة قد قيلت والمشاعر سكبت
دون أن نلتقي !!!

فقل لي...
أين نلتقي ..؟؟؟
أهناك في بيت لحم ؟؟؟
أم في الناصرة ؟؟؟
أم في كفر ناحوم ؟؟؟
أم في الجلجثة ؟؟؟

في الجلجثة 
هناك حيث مجري الدماء الذي سال من أجلي 
هناك حيث فيض الحنان الذي أستقيت منه
هناك حيث أدرك ......
كم من حباً أحببتني
هناك نسطتيع أن نلتقي

هنااااااااااااااك
شايف الدم سايل أنهار
وسامع الأه مكوية بنار
شايف الشوك أكليل علي راسه
سامع أهناته بين أهله وناسه

هنااااااااااااااك
الأم تحت عود الصليب بتبكي
بدل الدموع دماء بتحكي
دموع بجد تهز الجبال
وتنهدات فوق معني الخيال

هنااااااااااااااك
كل هذا كان من أجلي 
من أجلي أنا !!!
من أجلي
قد أيه كان دة حب 
أنك تموت بدالي
قد أيه دة كان يارب
دة رجاء لأي خاطي

بتنادي عليا ودايماً ناسي 
كل أثامي وجراحي فيك
ولم أأقاس وأرجع خاطي
ألقاك تبكيني بدمع عينيك

وكل هذا
من أجلي أنا
انـــــــــــــــــــا من باع ..... وأنت من تشتري
أنــــــــا من خان ...... وأنت من أحتملتني
أنــــــا من تاه ..... وأنت من وجدتني

أنا .... هو الشخص
الذي مات من أجله المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 أبريل 2011)

*مشكور توين لهذا الاقتباس الجميل
ومنتظرين المزيد
كما وعدتنا​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *علي وعدي ..... أتيت ليكون لي نصيب معكم في هذا الموضوع *
> 
> *وهذه المشاركة رقم 1 بعد المئة .... ستكون تمهيدية .... لما سيتبعها ..... أقتباس قديم يؤهلني أن ألتقي بالرب يسوع في أسبوع الالام* ​





> *شايف الدم سايل أنهار*
> *وسامع الأه مكوية بنار*
> *شايف الشوك أكليل علي راسه*
> *سامع أهناته بين أهله وناسه*



*حلوة خااااااااااالص الكلمات دى
منتظرين باقى التاملات الجميلة 
+كل سنة وانتم طيبين*


----------

